# A Newbie in his Paradise



## FHBOY

As promised, I will now share more drivel, trivia, bogus opinions, observations, complaints and whatever else pops into this remnant of an addled brain I carry on my shoulders.

We got in on Thursday about 5:00. As y'all know I hate long distance driving and was happy to be "home". Well it is not "home" yet it is still just a house, but with some more time, it will become one.

We lost one of the kitties yesterday. She was our 18 year old Turkish Angora. She developed pneumonia and we had to put her to sleep. It was very sad. She made it all the way here, but the trip was just too much. But she saw to it we were all here, and all safe and probably felt her work was done and it was time to rest. We found a vet here, on a Sunday morning, on an emergency call who was available, gave her an exam and told us what was needed. I am amazed at the care and the love she showed. She didn't know us from Adam, asked for no money upfront and was absolutely compassionate. Although it was a sad day, it was uplifting to find that there are still such people in this world. We'll pick up the ashes in a couple of day, so that Foofie will remain with us.

I am expecting the agent for the landlord of our house any minute now, to go over the "inventory" and whatever. She is a person one either likes or hates, there is no in between. Fortunately she likes SWMBO and vice versa so it all should work out well.

We are heading over to IMN in Chapala after she leaves to process ourselves. We don't know what to expect, but one thing we have learned through all this is that if it isn't fatal, we can overcome it. I figure the best way is to act dumb and have someone hold your hand, it transfers responsibility to them. I'll wait a while before I turn "smart".

So, this is short post. More on our experiences in our first four days l8r. Oh we did try Chinese Food night at a local restaurant yesterday. Looks like that will be one pleasure of Baltimore (and New York) we will need to forgo. Such a pity, trading Kung Pao Chicken for sunshine and good air - I don't know how we will do it!

More to come - KIT


----------



## redraidermty

It is great that y'all are getting all settled in and sorry to hear the loss of your kitty. I was in Chapala yesterday and had an excellent day. Hope you are enjoying your new life. Cheers!


----------



## diablita

Very sorry for the loss of your sweet kitty. I have been living in Mexico for more than 15 years and have gone through the deaths of 3 precious cats. One that I brought from the USA and two that I found here. They are all buried in my little garden. I miss them all very much. Seems that there are always more that need homes and currently have two inside and two outside that I am caring for. Hope you make your new house a home and can bring another pet into your life soon.


----------



## mickisue1

Two of our beloved kitties are buried in the shade of our adolescent sugar maple. 

It's not strictly legal to bury pets at home, but we have a wonderful vet's office that doesn't ask, and we don't tell, what we plan to do with the body. They just wrap the cat in a blanket for us.

The oldest vet in the group did mention that, when people "used to" bury their pets in the yard, he'd advise them to put chicken wire around the body, so that wild animals couldn't get at it.

There's a real sense of closure to laying the body of a faithful companion in the earth for the last time. 

Your cat lived a good long kitty life, FHBoy. How lucky that you got to share it with her.


----------



## makaloco

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. Each furry kid is special, and it's heartbreaking to lose them. Eighteen years is a good long life, capped by making the big move with the family she loved. No matter what "they" say, cats do care about their people, and the kindness of the vet must also have been a great comfort. RIP, Foofie.


----------



## FHBOY

*L8r on Monday*

We never made it to the INM today. Our R/E agent was over and we have learned to trust her for info. We told what we were planning: going over as newbies and relying on the goodness of the INM office. After she stopped laughing over our naivete she said that we would have a smoother time of it if we hired an "expediter" to do the deed for us. Well, she hasn't steered us wrong so far, so tomorrow at 3:00 we are meeting with an expediter. 

Expediters, it seems, get first preference at the INM, and frankly it is worth some bucks for us to have someone handle it all for us. Yes, call us lazy, if you will, but challenging the system without knowledge of it seems to be a losing strategy. In any situation of business of any type, all one has is time, people and money which are interchangeable. In our INM situation, we are exchanging money for time and people.

Went to the vet, we will get Foofie back next week. Again, it was weird. We filled out no forms, just gave her our name and the fee, the name and dates of the cat and that was all they wanted. I remain amazed at this.

We are listening, on our desktop, to the local classical station from Baltimore, out of habit. Today it is a high of the mid-40's with 80% chance of rain. But the weird thing is listening to the hourly news and not caring about it, it seeming so foreign to me, so far away. I'd never had believed that it could happen to me. They talk about Obama, the debt ceiling, the cabinet, Congress, gun control, the travel to the inauguration and other local news and...I don't care. I was more concerned over the haircut I got today (which makes me look marvelous, by the way and only cost, with my beard $80) and where we were going to eat.

I am finding that the various online sources of info, like web boards need, like any other communication, to be judged by the experience one has with the person(s) posting. The local board down here, while having some very respectable and reasonable people, a very few so far from my experience, seem to have a lot of complainers and Nervous Nellies. Could it be, [like me, currently?], they have nothing else to do and we are only seeing their complaints and regurgitation of opinions and rumors couched as "facts". It is funny, I listen at the cafes, in the barber shop and in the plaza to NOBers and I seem to hear more negative things about their situation: their house isn't worth what it was, they are getting double taxed, the guy did this, that guy did that. I wonder: you made the decision to move here, why complain about it? If this is the way it is, why do you think you, as a stranger is going to change it? And, in finality, if you don't like it you can always leave, but to stay and complain? Yes, I realize some are "trapped" with houses they own and inadequate income to leave (like so many NOB also), and those people are truly unfortunate, but when I overhear a guy with houses in Geneva, Italy, Canada etc complaining about here - man, go home or wherever!

Going back to the web board I was alluding to. One poster even was complaining that the prices in the shops are unclear. Why? Because Mexico uses the "$" to indicate pesos, and it it was this posters contention that they should use some other symbol. I do not understand these people. If you live in Mexico, and not in a tourist area, like PV for example, then the "$" means pesos. What arrogance!

OK, maybe it is getting too near dinner time, I'm a bit hungry and I'm going on a rant here. But, c'mon people, if you are living in Mexico, be like the place you live....

Last night, SWMBO and I went to the plaza for ice cream. What a joy! It is after dark, the plaza is filled with people, the expats in the restaurant, and the Mexicans out and about, playing ball, walking and talking, little kids, viejos, and it all so nice. We're going back again tonight, just until about 8:30 or so, to once again enjoy seeing people who simply enjoy themselves by being with other people.

So, what is my impression of our first four days? We have a lot to learn, about our new country and about ourselves, we need to learn how to filter information and evaluate sources carefully, not taking any at face value. For every Opinion/Fact "A" on any topic, there are any number of Opinions/Facts "B" & "C" and sorting out the source is important.

So, g'nite - stay healthy.


----------



## Detailman

An excellent description of your impressions of your first few days and some astute observations. I, and in my opinion many others, are thoroughly enjoying your observations. 

I appreciate your current stance on opinions or comments you overhear. It all comes down to: “Do you believe everything you hear?” 

Unless the source has an impeccable track record it is wise to do your own investigations - and even then do a quick double check. It could be expats, relatives, newspapers, internet, TV, radio, governments, religions, etc. You have to do your own due diligence and research. Some things that sound so reasonable turn out to be entirely false.

It will be enjoyable to read your own personal observations for they are just that – your personal observations - and we look forward to them.

Now that you are in Ajijic, try a Don Julio Anejo tequila, if you have not already done so. (Best enjoyed the same as cognac and served in a cognac snifter - IMHO.)


----------



## mickisue1

It's always the way, isn't it, that the whiners and complainers are louder and more challenging to ignore than those who are content?

And that's really the core of it, IMO. One cannot live a fulfilled life, expecting to be overjoyed all the time. It's as if some people have only two moods: DOWN and UP. Being unable to recognize the simple pleasures, they are so much more often discontent, because it's a tough job for life to offer you amazing joy on an ongoing basis.

Thank goodness that so many here have learned that being happy is a choice, and makes even the times when one is striving for more a time for good memories.


----------



## 1happykamper

FHBOY said:


> ?...
> 
> I am finding that the various online sources of info, like web boards need, like any other communication, to be judged by the experience one has with the person(s) posting. The local board down here, while having some very respectable and reasonable people, a very few so far from my experience, seem to have a lot of complainers and Nervous Nellies. Could it be, [like me, currently?], they have nothing else to do and we are only seeing their complaints and regurgitation of opinions and rumors couched as "facts". It is funny, I listen at the cafes, in the barber shop and in the plaza to NOBers and I seem to hear more negative things about their situation: their house isn't worth what it was, they are getting double taxed, the guy did this, that guy did that. I wonder: you made the decision to move here, why complain about it? If this is the way it is, why do you think you, as a stranger is going to change it? And, in finality, if you don't like it you can always leave, but to stay and complain? Yes, I realize some are "trapped" with houses they own and inadequate income to leave (like so many NOB also), and those people are truly unfortunate, but when I overhear a guy with houses in Geneva, Italy, Canada etc complaining about here - man, go home or wherever!
> 
> Going back to the web board I was alluding to. One poster even was complaining that the prices in the shops are unclear. Why? Because Mexico uses the "$" to indicate pesos, and it it was this posters contention that they should use some other symbol. I do not understand these people. If you live in Mexico, and not in a tourist area, like PV for example, then the "$" means pesos. What arrogance!
> 
> OK, maybe it is getting too near dinner time, I'm a bit hungry and I'm going on a rant here. But, c'mon people, if you are living in Mexico, be like the place you live....
> ...
> 
> So, g'nite - stay healthy.



Hello FHboy and congratulations on your arrival..and condolences for your loss. 

I have always found in interesting on my short trips to Mexico expats, in general, talk about how much they paid for this or that and what thier home was now worth and so on. Non of us would discuss such gripping up her NOB...well maybe for a minute or so...but expats discuss the cost of stuff in minute detail...even though they have been there for years!! OK, now I am whining 

Enjoy the day!!!


----------



## TundraGreen

1happykamper said:


> ...but expats discuss the cost of stuff in minute detail...even though they have been there for years …


Mostly in response to new people asking the same questions that all the newcomers before them asked.


----------



## Isla Verde

1happykamper said:


> I have always found in interesting on my short trips to Mexico expats, in general, talk about how much they paid for this or that and what thier home was now worth and so on. Non of us would discuss such gripping up her NOB...well maybe for a minute or so...but expats discuss the cost of stuff in minute detail...even though they have been there for years!! OK, now I am whining


I´m not like that. Maybe you've been hanging around with the wrong kind of expats!


----------



## Longford

FHBOY said:


> I am finding that the various online sources of info, like web boards need, like any other communication, to be judged by the experience one has with the person(s) posting. The local board down here, while having some very respectable and reasonable people, a very few so far from my experience, seem to have a lot of complainers and Nervous Nellies. Could it be, [like me, currently?], they have nothing else to do and we are only seeing their complaints and regurgitation of opinions and rumors couched as "facts".


Relatively few people, the expats or the "local" local residents participate in online communities. You can't judge the expat community by what you read on the forums. And many of the people who post on the three or so Lake Chapala forums for expats cross-post and post to just about every web forum they can find throughout the country. Obviously they have something to say, like it or not. 



> It is funny, I listen at the cafes, in the barber shop and in the plaza to NOBers and I seem to hear more negative things about their situation: their house isn't worth what it was, they are getting double taxed, the guy did this, that guy did that.


You've been there several days. You've spent time where relatively few of the expats who live in the area spend their time, or at least they're not found in those locations often other than to pass through. The same people who complain online complain in the parks and coffee shops. That's been my observation over the years. You'll run into these people constantly if you keep hanging-out in the same places they do. A niece of mine once commented she couldn't meet a good, sober guy when she went out (in Chicago). When she told me the types of places she was hanging-out, bars where young people go to drink a lot, I asked her why she was surprised at whom she was meeting.



> I wonder: you made the decision to move here, why complain about it? If this is the way it is, why do you think you, as a stranger is going to change it? And, in finality, if you don't like it you can always leave, but to stay and complain? Yes, I realize some are "trapped" with houses they own and inadequate income to leave (like so many NOB also), and those people are truly unfortunate, but when I overhear a guy with houses in Geneva, Italy, Canada etc complaining about here - man, go home or wherever!


Just because someone relocates doens't mean they don't or can't have an opinion about the things which impact their lives in the new homeland. That's not how most people function (keeping things bottled up inside). We talk about what impacts us. And we do that in our home countries and our adopted ones. There's often a sense of lack of control in your life when you're in someplace where the culture is different. The customs/laws are different. And you don't completely understand it all. So people vent to persons like themselves, experiencing the same types of things. Or just to have a sympathetic shoulder to cry on. Walk in their shoes for a period of years. You'll get to that point, as well. Unless you live disconnected with reality.



> Going back to the web board I was alluding to. One poster even was complaining that the prices in the shops are unclear. Why? Because Mexico uses the "$" to indicate pesos, and it it was this posters contention that they should use some other symbol. I do not understand these people. If you live in Mexico, and not in a tourist area, like PV for example, then the "$" means pesos. What arrogance!


I don't know that I'd describe what you observed as "arrogance." There's some ignorance involved, though. I think that most often occurs when, in this instance, English-speaking expats congregate in large numbers in a relatively small area ... such as Lakeside. Many people live in such communities for years without having a good understanding of the language and customs. Once you get out into the more sparcely populated (by expats) communities, you swim or sink based on your ability to communicate effectively in Spanish.



> So, what is my impression of our first four days? We have a lot to learn, about our new country and about ourselves ...


Yes. And give the benefit of the doubt to others you meet and listen to. They'll teach you a lot. What to adopt, and what to reject. Everyone adjusts to a new life such as yours/there's on a different timetable. When I first moved to Mexico it took me about 3-years to become truly comfortable in my skin to the point I was confident I understood the language and culture/lifestyles sufficient to travel to any part of the country on my own and to survive living alone. For some people, they never cross that bridge. Best of luck with your journey.


----------



## TundraGreen

Longford said:


> … That's been my observation over the years. You'll run into these people constantly if you keep hanging-out in the same places they do. A niece of mine once commented she couldn't meet a good, sober guy when she went out (in Chicago). When she told me the types of places she was hanging-out, bars where young people go to drink a lot, I asked her why she was surprised at whom she was meeting. …


I had somewhat the same reaction as Longford to FHBoy's post. You can choose the kind of people you want to hang out with.


----------



## 1happykamper

*Oh dear...*



TundraGreen said:


> Mostly in response to new people asking the same questions that all the newcomers before them asked.


You may have a point there!!


----------



## FHBOY

I have to agree with Longford, he makes very good sense. Four days and a web board cannot create a full picture. That is the great thing about living here and not visiting, it will be the long term that will count, not the immediate impression. And again he is right, if we look for positive people and try and find the places they frequent, I'll look back on yesterday's post and say how closed minded it sounded.

And that is one of those Buber-esque goals I couldn't have known - the journey is to seek out the good in people, and the good people. And I believe that this is a worthy and good goal.

What was that old song: Accentuate the positive, E-liminate the negative and Stay away from Mr. In-Between! Good advice - and if the hangouts are too negative, we will find positive ones.

Getting comfortable, my friends, seems a bit down the road, but like any goal, it is a work in progress. If I can accomplish that in three years, it will be good. [Frankly, I was being very hard on myself, I wanted to be more comfortable in a year or less - not in the expat world, but in the greater culture -- I must re=evaluate my goal.]

Peace - KIT


----------



## redraidermty

Hey FHBOY, you still havent given us the full recap crossing the border. Did you guys crossed very early? was there a lot of people? How did you get your permits? What bridge did you use? You mentioned you got lost in Nuevo Laredo? I'm sure a lot of people would find it very didactic.
Cheers!


----------



## Longford

FHBOY said:


> That is the great thing about living here and not visiting, it will be the long term that will count, not the immediate impression.


The 'big surprise' to many people who relocate after having only spent vacations or short time periods in Mexico is that living there is very different than those short visits. Our experiences are different which cause us to notice things we didn't notice before and our perspectives are altered. And each of us processes these experiences differently.



> And again he is right, if we look for positive people and try and find the places they frequent, I'll look back on yesterday's post and say how closed minded it sounded.


Your comments have been honest, straight-forward, from the heart ... and offered for our consideration without filter. Thanks for doing that. No need to be embarassed or to wish you'd written differently. There must be a milion things racing through your mind at the moment and it'll take some time to ground yourself and settle-in ... knowing that you're beginning the new chapter in your life.



> Getting comfortable, my friends, seems a bit down the road, but like any goal, it is a work in progress. If I can accomplish that in three years, it will be good. (Frankly, I was being very hard on myself, I wanted to be more comfortable in a year or less - not in the expat world, but in the greater culture -- I must re=evaluate my goal.)


Most of us are probably harsher on ourselves than we are on others we meet and know. We unfairly self-apply the pressure and the timelines, goals, expectations. And we're not fair to ourselves and those with us when we do that. We often expect too much of people we interact with, as well. That's where the frustration many people express about some Mexicans or cities/towns they live in comes from. We expect things to be like they were 'back home.' Or what we imagined them to be. That's why I've often said that moving to Mexico probably doesn't work for the majority of people who think about doing it. It takes an incredibly strong, self-confident, independent-minded person to do it successfully. 

Thanks.


----------



## FHBOY

redraidermty said:


> Hey FHBOY, you still havent given us the full recap crossing the border. Did you guys crossed very early? was there a lot of people? How did you get your permits? What bridge did you use? You mentioned you got lost in Nuevo Laredo? I'm sure a lot of people would find it very didactic.
> Cheers!


Now, that is a story. We got into our Volvo at about 7:30 in the morning and headed down to the International Bridge, trying to avoid all the waiting and lines and such we were told to expect. Please understand that we had gotten our TIP vehicle sticker through the internet and DHL prior to our leaving Baltimore (A good tip for anyone driving over the border). So we packed up the car, the kitties and set out.

IMPORTANT: Get that Banjercito permit ahead of time - it works!

Well, we get to the toll booth and pay our $3 to cross and at the other end are met by...nobody! No other cars and just a gate and a guard (I think this is the Mexican border patrol). We stop at the gate, the light turns green, and we drive on through. No one asks us for anything, no passport, no entrance visas, no nothing. Here we are with all our papers neatly in folders, lists of electronics in the car and nothing. SWMBO turns to me and say, "So?" to which I reply, "Welcome to Mexico." The worst part, was we got lost in Nuevo Laredo and it took the help of our GPS to get us on the right road.

Yep, we did get lost in Nuevo Laredo. Had our GPS had the "direction/Compass" function turned on, I'm sure I could have found my way easier, but it wasn't so bad. Suggestion: if you are crossing through NL, study the map of NL better than I did, you won't get lost. Oh we did see a convoy of masked Federales with M15's (?) and a mounted machine gun...but hey...normal, right?

So, we are driving along the right road, still shocked about all the horror stories we had read online and get to what must have been the customs booth. Again, we were the only car there. We get tot he gate, the light turns green and away we go, no one stops us, no one asks to see any papers, nothing, nada!

Why? I have no idea. Maybe it was that it was an "early" rainy Wednesday morning, maybe because we already had the TIP sticker on, maybe because we looked like to nice USAers "of a certain age" driving a nice looking MOR Volvo. Who knows?

So, to you with horror stories, please do add them. Our story is so boring and takes too long to tell.


----------



## FHBOY

*End of Week One*

Today is Saturday - I think. Days seem to meld into each other, and I sorta like that. The delineation between weekday and weekend is not as clear when you are rtired, and even less clear when you are retired in a foreign country. You wake up each day, set your agenda without regard to day and go out. Sure, you find out that some places you wish to go to are closed, but that is part of learning. I would say after 8 months of retirement and one week of living here, in many ways it is easier not to be either. Work is a task, true, but it is a task that regulates our lives, our body clocks, our existence. If that is taken away and nothing is substituted, then what daily goals do you have, what are your reasons for doing anything? Note I mention substituting: like volunteer work, intensive sports participation, scheduled get togethers, card games. Notice the similarity: they are events that mark time and activity. Some place that you voluntarily "have" to be.

Why is this observation on an expat forum? Because in a new place, in a new culture, this lack of goal is easier to succumb to...but for how long? How long can one sit int he sun? How long can one stay at a keyboard? How long can one go on eating out or having afternoon coffee or a beer at the local joint, until life consists of only that?

We have a neighbor here whom we like...they are very, very nice people and are very good to us (yes, they are gringos). They've been here about 12 years. Since we are not on a hacienda and share a wall with them, it is too easy to observe them. They seem not to do anything. That's it. Their TV is on 24/7, she is addicted to her computer, he doesn't go out, she does go to the casino, the big trip is to Costco. We have yet to hear if they belong to any groups, do any volunteer work or even go on during the day. Their situation (and I am being judgmental, unfairly), scares the Bejuzes out of SWMBO...and is a reason why SWMBO stays away from the computer...the fear of becoming an expat in that manner.

OK, we are newbies and as such want to get involved. I've already secured a volunteer position to help edit/publish a local newsletter from the Lake Chapala Society and SWMBO will start doing Saturday morning Art classes for kids. I've contacted the chairman of a local event and need to return a call to her. Will this enthusiasm wear off? Will we become cafe society, getting up, going to breakfast or lunch or dinner and will that become the highlight of the days here? Yes, it is up to us and because it is our first week, we have not yet been exposed to the opposite of our neighbor, people who do stuff.

So the first week? Started an expense accounting - to see what and where we spend money on. Like before retiring here it is a good idea. We have no idea what it will take to live a lifestyle we like and we consider the next 8 weeks to be a sort of laboratory of finance: what is it going to take? So far, we know several things and are learning more.

We were heading over to a local street fair/celebration in the neighboring town because we wanted to go there and see it. We then realized that it will happen again next year, and we will still be here and since we had reservations at a cabaret show this evening, why exhaust ourselves? That is something new also: we will be here next year when it happens again...what a concept.

Tomorrow is NFL playoffs. I'll be flying solo to a local sports bar to watch my Ravens get into the SuperBowl (r). SWMBO has no interest, so she gets a vacation from me, after 14 straight days of being attached at the hip.

Weather got a bit chilly the last two days, down to the high 50's at night and only into the high 60's under clouds. But today is sunny once again.

So, that is today's drivel. When something really exciting happens, I'll be back, Right now, I have to brush up on InDesign to get my new "volunteer employment" ready...or maybe I'll do that tomorrow...who knows?


----------



## conklinwh

FHBOY said:


> Now, that is a story. We got into our Volvo at about 7:30 in the morning and headed down to the International Bridge, trying to avoid all the waiting and lines and such we were told to expect. Please understand that we had gotten our TIP vehicle sticker through the internet and DHL prior to our leaving Baltimore (A good tip for anyone driving over the border). So we packed up the car, the kitties and set out.
> 
> IMPORTANT: Get that Banjercito permit ahead of time - it works!
> 
> Well, we get to the toll booth and pay our $3 to cross and at the other end are met by...nobody! No other cars and just a gate and a guard (I think this is the Mexican border patrol). We stop at the gate, the light turns green, and we drive on through. No one asks us for anything, no passport, no entrance visas, no nothing. Here we are with all our papers neatly in folders, lists of electronics in the car and nothing. SWMBO turns to me and say, "So?" to which I reply, "Welcome to Mexico." The worst part, was we got lost in Nuevo Laredo and it took the help of our GPS to get us on the right road.
> 
> Yep, we did get lost in Nuevo Laredo. Had our GPS had the "direction/Compass" function turned on, I'm sure I could have found my way easier, but it wasn't so bad. Suggestion: if you are crossing through NL, study the map of NL better than I did, you won't get lost. Oh we did see a convoy of masked Federales with M15's (?) and a mounted machine gun...but hey...normal, right?
> 
> So, we are driving along the right road, still shocked about all the horror stories we had read online and get to what must have been the customs booth. Again, we were the only car there. We get tot he gate, the light turns green and away we go, no one stops us, no one asks to see any papers, nothing, nada!
> 
> Why? I have no idea. Maybe it was that it was an "early" rainy Wednesday morning, maybe because we already had the TIP sticker on, maybe because we looked like to nice USAers "of a certain age" driving a nice looking MOR Volvo. Who knows?
> 
> So, to you with horror stories, please do add them. Our story is so boring and takes too long to tell.


I'm not sure with the new system but in the past whether or not you had the initial visa from Mexican consulate, you still had to stop at INM and fill out the FMM. Clearly with TIP and hopefully insurance, you don't need to proceed to Banjercito.

Has this changed and you can initiate at consulate and go to INM in home municipio?


----------



## Longford

FHBOY said:


> We have a neighbor here whom we like...they are very, very nice people and are very good to us (yes, they are gringos). They've been here about 12 years. Since we are not on a hacienda and share a wall with them, it is too easy to observe them. They seem not to do anything. That's it. Their TV is on 24/7, she is addicted to her computer, he doesn't go out, she does go to the casino, the big trip is to Costco. We have yet to hear if they belong to any groups, do any volunteer work or even go on during the day. Their situation (and I am being judgmental, unfairly), scares the Bejuzes out of SWMBO...and is a reason why SWMBO stays away from the computer...the fear of becoming an expat in that manner.
> 
> OK, we are newbies and as such want to get involved. I've already secured a volunteer position to help edit/publish a local newsletter from the Lake Chapala Society and SWMBO will start doing Saturday morning Art classes for kids. I've contacted the chairman of a local event and need to return a call to her. Will this enthusiasm wear off? Will we become cafe society, getting up, going to breakfast or lunch or dinner and will that become the highlight of the days here? Yes, it is up to us and because it is our first week, we have not yet been exposed to the opposite of our neighbor, people who do stuff.


Yes, unfairly judgmental about the neighbors ... for someone with less than two weeks under his belt. maybe you've been too nosey. And it strikes me that rather than acclimating yourself to the community, you may be jumping-into things a bit quickly. But ... whatever works for you. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## FHBOY

Longford said:


> Yes, unfairly judgmental about the neighbors ... for someone with less than two weeks under his belt. maybe you've been too nosey. And it strikes me that rather than acclimating yourself to the community, you may be jumping-into things a bit quickly. But ... whatever works for you. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


Actually. once again you are right. I seem to have fallen into the trap of judgmentality, maybe it was extant all my life, but in this environment with not much more to do, with so little time in, I am falling prey to it. Like anything else new, it is something to work on. I have always been a lot of an introvert and part of that is a natural suspicion of others...deservedly or not. It is one of those things that I hope this adventure can work out. So, no harm, no foul - we seldom see what the words we write say to other people, for we endow them with meaning that is known only to us in our minds and are not transmitted. (Denoted vs. connoted)

But, on to what has happened. We've been here now almost two weeks. Today we met once again with the person helping us with our immigration papers. We got all the pictures done, paid the fees and now, as she told us, just have patience, it'll be about two months before we get out visa cards. The fees we have had to pay here (in addition to the $36 USD we paid in DC) were $4,000 MXN for my Permanente (one time and never again) and $7,500 for SWMBO Temporada which must be renewed in four years BUT - after four years, she will qualify as Permanente also and until then we have nothing more to do. After the visa stuff is resolved, we move on to the car, IMSS and INAPAM, but as I have learned, all in good time - just take it easy.

We went to cabaret Saturday night at a club that is also a drag club. We didn't stay (or pay for) the drag show, but we are going back this Saturday for that, and in February, we are going to "The Judy Show" - need I say more? What a great place.

Had an adventure yesterday, we went out to find that most American of institutions, CostCo, in Zapopan. Never found it, got lost, found some kind of upscale mall with a Sears in it, saw a Home Depot, and then we headed back saying, "What do we need CostCo for anyway?" We've got all we need here and are learning to shop at the local shops, weaning ourselves from Wal-Mart. Yes, our Spanish leaves a bit to be desired, but the shopkeepers are very patient with us and we like the interaction. Tomorrow I get to go to the hardware store to get a part to fix a toilet - yes I am actually looking forward to that - hardware stores here are the BOMB! Reminds me of growing up and before Home Depot/Lowes when the owner could find you anything and the store had that Hardware Store smell.

Weather got chilly over the weekend, cloudy and in the low 60's - but we were wearing jackets and long sleeves! The weather is better today, the sun comes out all day and warms everything up and the house retains the heat for the evening.

So, I got to sit at the local sports bar to munch and drink my way through the Ravens Victory - GO RAVENS! - on Sunday. Got to make my reservation space at the bar for the Superbowl. Unfortunately, being from Baltimore I have a feeling that The 'Niners will just be too much for the Birds - but hope spring eternal.

So that's it from here tonight. The transition is going sort of smoothly, not kidding it is not a bed of roses. But, heck, it is a lot better than cold and working.

Peace out!


----------



## mickisue1

Chilly, huh?

I took a video of myself outdoors this morning, and added in the thermometer. -14F.

Now, mind you, it has gotten much colder, as cold as -29F. But not in the past few years. BRRRR.

Long sleeves AND Irish wool sweater AND a scarf. Inside the house.


----------



## redraidermty

FHBOY;1026942
Had an adventure yesterday said:


> Seems that you went to the Andares mall on Av. Patria and Acueducto. Really nice mall with lots of stuff but very expensive. Costco is across Gallerias Mall on Av. Vallarta and Rafael Sanzio personally I like that mall better.


----------



## Longford

FHBOY said:


> But, on to what has happened. We've been here now almost two weeks. ... We got all the pictures done, paid the fees and now, as she told us, just have patience, it'll be about two months before we get out visa cards. ... We went to cabaret Saturday night at a club that is also a drag club. ... Had an adventure yesterday ... We've got all we need here and are learning to shop at the local shops, weaning ourselves from ...


Good report! Thanks for sharing. Yes, _patience _ is one of the most important and difficult things to acquire and learn to live with in Mexico. opcorn: _Manaña_. It's always manaña. :lalala: Sometimes manaña is tomorrow morning. Sometimes manaña is tomorrow, sometime tomorrow. Nobody knows, though. And, sometimes manaña is in the hereafter. Two months is the same. Sometimes two months is three weeks, and other times it's 6 months.  We know you're a pretty patient couple, because we've read your many comments this past year. But, I know pleanty of _Type A_ folks who crash and burn pretty quickly after moving to Mexico. And now we know the type of entertainment you and yours enjoy ... drag shows. Who would have thought! You're in Mexico just two weeks ... and you go and change on us! :flypig: For every person who responds to your reports probably scores more will read them ... and learn from them. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Detailman

Longford said:


> Good report! Thanks for sharing. Yes, _patience _ is one of the most important and difficult things to acquire and learn to live with in Mexico. opcorn: _Manaña_. It's always manaña. :lalala: Sometimes manaña is tomorrow morning. Sometimes manaña is tomorrow, sometime tomorrow. Nobody knows, though. And, sometimes manaña is in the hereafter. Two months is the same. Sometimes two months is three weeks, and other times it's 6 months.  We know you're a pretty patient couple, because we've read your many comments this past year. But, I know pleanty of _Type A_ folks who crash and burn pretty quickly after moving to Mexico. *And now we know the type of entertainment you and yours enjoy ... drag shows.* Who would have thought! You're in Mexico just two weeks ... and you go and change on us! :flypig: For every person who responds to your reports probably scores more will read them ... and learn from them. Keep 'em coming!



In the number of times I have been to the Lake Chapala area I didn't even know that they had car races.

Are these professional drag cars or simply souped up street versions that the locals own??  He, he!


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> In the number of times I have been to the Lake Chapala area I didn't even know that they had car races.
> 
> Are these professional drag cars or simply souped up street versions that the locals own??  He, he!


The quarter mile speeds are very slow - hard to run in heels and a tight skirt, you know! But the victory celebrations are FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> The quarter mile speeds are very slow - hard to run in heels and a tight skirt, you know! But the victory celebrations are FABULOUS!!!!!


That is no joke. I saw a drag queen race in Washington DC once. It might be on St Patricks day, I can't remember, but I think it is an annual event. It took place on 17th Steet not far from Dupont Circle.

It was pretty funny to see these guys, some of whom looked like they could be professional football players, running in high heels.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> That is no joke. I saw a drag queen race in Washington DC once. It might be on St Patricks day, I can't remember, but I think it is an annual event. It took place on 17th Steet not far from Dupont Circle.
> 
> It was pretty funny to see these guys, some of whom looked like they could be professional football players, running in high heels.


It must have been an amazing sight. And here I am, a woman, and I can't even walk in high heels. In fact, I haven't owned a pair since I was in my twenties!


----------



## edgeee

Woe is me it's a sad tale. The weary travelers arrive unscathed, but their toils continue.
Xanadu is still beyond the grasp of those who have yet to finish the paperwork, and while they wait for the wheels of government to turn, the focus of their story suddenly drifts toward the ditch.

Some crazy hot-rodders wearing wigs and makeup ran right over the narrative.
Well comedy relief is better than road kill i guess.
Now back to our story. . .


----------



## mickisue1

Hmmm. The breadth and width of the entertainment and socialization options IS part of the story, I think.

Moving to another land, and learning what's available there, outside the obvious necessities of housing and food, is part and parcel of the experience. Should you move to where my daughter lives in Italy, for example, you'd learn that, on the outskirts of town, you can have your choice of bedraggled prostitutes who hang out on the corners. Even in the rain. 

It seems to be a popular "district" in the various parts of that country. When she lived in the south, some Italian army officers who were her English students insisted on driving her back to town after classes, as the bus stop near the headquarters was where the prostitutes hung out.


----------



## FHBOY

*Reggae - Drugs - TelMex*

What a week it has been! No matter what it is still not a high of 40 degrees so nothing that has happened can make this a bad time.

Reggae? You bet! This Friday night is reggae night at one of the local clubs, the shows start at 8:00, there will be Jamaican food served for dinner...what a country! My kids still think we spend our evenings watching the burros and eating frioles in our little adobe shack. Just wait'll they finally come down here. No, seriously, we've already Skyped them and given them a "tour" of the house, so they are well aware that their parents are far from living an isolated life in some backward country. I think they are concerned and lonely, as we are a bit for them, but life is to be lived - they are living theirs, we are living ours.

Had my first brush with a pharmacy down here and so far it is unsuccessful. But, thanks to Joaquinx, tomorrow may be better. One of my meds only has the generic name on the bottle and four pharmacies here in town could not find it. Turns out it is Lotrel by brand name and with this info, maybe my search will be a success. If not, then I'll pay the $200 pesos and go to a doc, let him/her do their thing and (s)he will come up with an alternative to the two drugs contained in Lotrel. In any case, I like the feeling...what do I mean? I mean that you try something, get some help, try again and then look for another way to accomplish what you set out to do (in this case control my blood pressure) and all with no stress. When your mind is cleared of "have to's", those things that came before retirement, pre-Mexico, you are free to concentrate on "want to's" and how to get them. I suppose being here in Ajijic makes that easier, but I don't think that that is a bad thing.

TelMex - here's a story. We came into the house, hooked up the computer and then noticed that intermittently the internet would go out while we were working or using Vonage and it became a darn annoyance. So, I went to the TelMex office in town, with the modem with the story and the clerk handed me a new modem, with new filters, etc and I was happy as could be, my problem would be solved. Yeah, right. So I install the new modem, do all the things with the computer and the situation got worse. THe connection slowed down, the video was pixelated, well it was bad. I had heard all sorts of horror stories how dealing with TelMex was impossible and that I needed to hire someone to fix any TelMex problems, but I said, "To [expletive deleted] with it, Im gonna do it myself." So I called their 01-800 number, listened to the voice directions, pressed the right button and when a person answered I said, "I do not speak Spanish, can someone help me?" I gotta tell you, within about 90 seconds I got an English speaking tech [better than the Indian ones Microsoft uses] who walked me through some tests, some things, and after a very patient 20-25 minutes put in a trouble report, seems there is a line problem from my house to their server and told me to wait 24 - 72 hours for them to try and clear it. She also said to go back to the TelMex office and get different filters for each and every phone jack. So I did, and again I was handled with the most courtesy by a bi-lingual clerk. Maybe my experience with TelMex is unusual, but I have found if you are courteous, non-demanding and tell the guy/gal you need help, they help you.

This last lesson keeps repeating itself as the weeks pile up. I find Mexicans are moe than happy to try and please you if you show them the respect they deserve. I've read horror stories (love that term) of NOBer who think somehow because of the language difference, the Mexican people are somehow not worth the respect...shame, shame on them. From the open air markets to the tech halls of TelMex - courtesy and respect, knowing that we are their guests and must practice their culture, has been making this transition so great.

I believe one must put one's ego in the back seat, one must not assume because you come from NOB you are somehow smarter or better. I've seen, in these short weeks, too many NOBer with that problem...in two short weeks, and I am embarrassed by them. As a MOF, NOBer are more discourteous to other NOBers than any Mexican has been to me. And I mean driving, on line in markets, in restaurants...it makes me glad I/we made this move. Sounds bad, but I am waiting for the snowbirds to fly north so I can see the difference in town. I suspect that there will be a difference between the year rounders and the snowbirds behaviors. We shall see.

All for now - GO RAVENS!!!!!!!


----------



## Longford

FHBOY said:


> I believe one must put one's ego in the back seat, one must not assume because you come from NOB you are somehow smarter or better. I've seen, in these short weeks, too many NOBer with that problem...in two short weeks, and I am embarrassed by them. As a MOF, NOBer are more discourteous to other NOBers than any Mexican has been to me. And I mean driving, on line in markets, in restaurants...it makes me glad I/we made this move. Sounds bad, but I am waiting for the snowbirds to fly north so I can see the difference in town. I suspect that there will be a difference between the year rounders and the snowbirds behaviors. We shall see.


Thanks for the updates.

The only comment I'll make is that ... consistent in your reports it seems to me you've been associating with the wrong groups of expats there. 

Best wishes for continued enjoyment.


----------



## TundraGreen

Longford said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> The only comment I'll make is that ... consistent in your reports it seems to me you've been associating with the wrong groups of expats there.
> 
> Best wishes for continued enjoyment.


I am inclined to agree with Longford. I think you need to find new people to associate with.

I went to an immigration briefing down in your neck of the woods a few weeks ago. It was attended by the largest gathering of foreigners that I have seen. The meeting was held in English. The representative from Migración spoke English fairly well, but it was clear he was not overly comfortable in English. 

One episode stuck in my mind. During the question and answer period, a woman stood up and asked a fairly long question in Spanish. It seemed a very reasonable thing to do given the language skills of the guy from Migraciòn. Also she spoke Spanish well, clearly and slowly, so it was pretty easy to understand her with even a little Spanish ability. But the woman sitting on one side of me expressed displeasure that someone would use Spanish.

I was taken aback that anyone could complain about someone speaking Spanish in Mexico. It turned out that the woman asking the question was probably European and English was not her native language for whatever that adds to the scenario.


----------



## mickisue1

That story of Will's increasing my belief that I would not be happy Lakeside. 

I very much like a number of the posters here who live there. But, while I do want to be able to speak English to someone outside my husband, wherever I live, I don't want to be surrounded by people who think that because THEY speak English, the people in their host country must, as well.

That kind of arrogance doesn't sit well, you know?


----------



## Guategringo

mickisue1 said:


> That story of Will's increasing my belief that I would not be happy Lakeside.
> 
> I very much like a number of the posters here who live there. But, while I do want to be able to speak English to someone outside my husband, wherever I live, I don't want to be surrounded by people who think that because THEY speak English, the people in their host country must, as well.
> 
> That kind of arrogance doesn't sit well, you know?


I agree, that is why I have chosen Queretaro, among other reasons, because there are fewer expats and I do not have to be embarrassed by them or get upset with them. I not this is not in context, but I went to Antigua, Guatemala yesterday and stood in line behind a fellow American who insisted on screaming at the cashier so she would understand she wanted creme and not milk in her coffee. I think they believe that screaming is a form of translation!!!


----------



## Isla Verde

Guategringo said:


> I agree, that is why I have chosen Queretaro, among other reasons, because there are fewer expats and I do not have to be embarrassed by them or get upset with them. I not this is not in context, but I went to Antigua, Guatemala yesterday and stood in line behind a fellow American who insisted on screaming at the cashier so she would understand she wanted creme and not milk in her coffee. I think they believe that screaming is a form of translation!!!


Lots of people, not just Americans, think that by talking loudly they will somehow be understood by non-English speakers! I wonder what the origin of this erroneous notion is ...


----------



## mickisue1

Guategringo said:


> I agree, that is why I have chosen Queretaro, among other reasons, because there are fewer expats and I do not have to be embarrassed by them or get upset with them. I not this is not in context, but I went to Antigua, Guatemala yesterday and stood in line behind a fellow American who insisted on screaming at the cashier so she would understand she wanted creme and not milk in her coffee. I think they believe that screaming is a form of translation!!!



Come on. Everybody knows that, if you don't speak the language in the country where you find yourself, speaking progressively louder in English will solve the problem!


----------



## Longford

Guategringo said:


> I agree, that is why I have chosen Queretaro, among other reasons, because there are fewer expats and I do not have to be embarrassed by them or get upset with them.


Sounds to me as if you haven't spent much time in QRO. For there are many expats living/working there. They tend not to be living on top of one anothers, as we see in the Lakeside communities of Jalisco.


----------



## TundraGreen

Longford said:


> Sounds to me as if you haven't spent much time in QRO. For there are many expats living/working there. They tend not to be living on top of one anothers, as we see in the Lakeside communities of Jalisco.


I agree. There are many hanging out in Centro. Harry's seems to be a favorite watering hole.


----------



## FHBOY

Just a word...the people I described are NOT people we associate with as acquaintances even in the short time we've been here. They are people I observe and, like you, I don't ever want to be like them. To the contrary the few people we have become acquaintances with are street fluent [or more] in Spanish, are courteous to others, are aware they are the "strangers" in town and have led us in the path of respect, showing us the ropes and rules. 

The story, I suppose, would have been the same if I substituted Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, Palm Beach, Walt Disney World, or even Yosemite or maybe even PV. 

Mee Mah always told me, "You are judged by the company you keep," and it will take more than three weeks to find the right company. I believe, from our experience so far, that it does exist...I am not as negative about the people who live here as some of you appear to be. There are rotten apples even in your corner of the universe, if not, can I climb into your closet with you?


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> Just a word...the people I described are NOT people we associate with as acquaintances even in the short time we've been here. They are people I observe and, like you, I don't ever want to be like them. To the contrary the few people we have become acquaintances with are street fluent [or more] in Spanish, are courteous to others, are aware they are the "strangers" in town and have led us in the path of respect, showing us the ropes and rules.
> 
> The story, I suppose, would have been the same if I substituted Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, Palm Beach, Walt Disney World, or even Yosemite or maybe even PV.
> 
> Mee Mah always told me, "You are judged by the company you keep," and it will take more than three weeks to find the right company. I believe, from our experience so far, that it does exist...I am not as negative about the people who live here as some of you appear to be. There are rotten apples even in your corner of the universe, if not, can I climb into your closet with you?


I didn't mean to imply that my neighbor in the meeting typified all of the community. I agree there are all kinds of folks everywhere. My first exposure to Ajijic was to attend a party held by one of the residents for ex Peace Corps (and its Canadian equivalent) volunteers. It turned out to be a very interesting collection of people who had served at various times, some quite recently. There were several current volunteers there including me. The host had been a Peace Corps country director in Bangladesh in the early 60s when it first started. I would say the group was the antithesis of culturally insensitivity.


----------



## Hound Dog

I tend to agree with those who advise Guategringo that leaving Antigua, Guatemala for Queretaro is a fool´s errand. The main difference is most expats in charming but boring Antigua are retireees and most in Queretaro are working there. I predict, once again, that Guategringo is kidding himself and will not find Queretaro a pleasant retirement community. More like a stuffy, snotty corporate town with a stilted business oriented social infrastructure and all the unpleasantness that infers. Also damned expensive for Mexico. Sterile, cold, treeless concrete row houses on mountainous terraine unless one is quite wealthy. We thought of living there as retirees and rejected the notion after one visit.


----------



## jjroth2

FHBOY said:


> But, on to what has happened. We've been here now almost two weeks. Today we met once again with the person helping us with our immigration papers. We got all the pictures done, paid the fees and now, as she told us, just have patience, it'll be about two months before we get out visa cards. The fees we have had to pay here (in addition to the $36 USD we paid in DC) were $4,000 MXN for my Permanente (one time and never again) and $7,500 for SWMBO Temporada which must be renewed in four years BUT - after four years, she will qualify as Permanente also and until then we have nothing more to do. After the visa stuff is resolved, we move on to the car, IMSS and INAPAM, but as I have learned, all in good time - just take it easy.


Your person, FHBOY, must be pulling some strings. My understanding is newbies must now apply for a resident visa at a Mexican consulate, or embassy, in person stateside. Or am I misinformed?


----------



## edgeee

Isla Verde said:


> Lots of people, not just Americans, think that by talking loudly they will somehow be understood by non-English speakers! I wonder what the origin of this erroneous notion is ...


Actually, there is a basis in fact for this supposition.
Please don't misunderstand me, i don't mean that shouting makes the spoken word more coherent.
I just wish to reference history.
Raising the 'Decibels' has always been a substitute for advanced understanding.
It's what humans do. 
If your only tool is a hammer, every problem looks like a nail.
If you want to go back far enough to understand it, you have to believe in Darwin.
Gorillas growl and schreech, lions roar, and bosses scream.
(and wimps whine, but that's a different story.)
Rest assured that a loud voice only means that the irritation factor has a wider diameter. It does not have the attraction of logic.
Unfortunately, there is a tendency to follow the flow.
The louder it is, the more who hear it, the more that follow it's lead.
This is the basis for all of entertainment, and sadly, politics.
And that my friends, is why we are lucky to die young.
If i had to be here to see the world end i wouldn't like it.

By the way, did you know that decibel is a factor of ten louder than a Bel?
If only the public understood what a factor of ten means.
Then we would have something.


----------



## FHBOY

*Darth Cheney Strikes Back*



jjroth2 said:


> Your person, FHBOY, must be pulling some strings. My understanding is newbies must now apply for a resident visa at a Mexican consulate, or embassy, in person stateside. Or am I misinformed?


JJ - like everyone else at this time in this country, we don't know. The fact is it is a Dick Cheney known unknown that we need to deal with at the time it becomes a known known. If SWMBO needs to fly back to DC, or a consulate in Texas, as that is now our only address in the USA, we'll deal with it when it happens. 

I've begun to feel more like my hosts: let's take today and work with that, and what we don't know about tomorrow (unless fatal), we can deal with then - today is a marvelous day, let's not cloud it up with thoughts of known unknowns of tomorrow.

I also think Ann Landers said the key to better getting along here in her Ten Commandments - I found them once on Google, don't have them saved or printed (the printer is on the truck somewhere between here and Laredo) but when I do, I'm hanging them up on the refrigerator - they make good sense.

_THE TEN COMMANDMENTS 
of
HOW TO GET ALONG WITH PEOPLE

Keep skid chains on your tongue. Always say less than you think. Cultivate a low, persuasive voice. How you say it often counts more than what you say.

Make promises sparingly and keep them faithfully, no matter what the cost.

Never let an opportunity pass to say a kind and encouraging word to or about somebody. Praise good work, regardless of who did it. If criticism is needed, offer it gently, never harshly.

Be interested in others---their pursuits, their work, their homes and families. Make merry with those who rejoice, and weep with those who mourn. Let everyone you meet, however humble, feel that you regard him or her as a person of importance.

Don’t burden or depress those around you by dwelling on your minor aches and pains and small disappointments. Remember, everyone is carrying some kind of burden, often heavier than your own.

Keep an open mind. Discuss, but don’t argue. It is the mark of a superior mind to be able to disagree without being disagreeable.

Let your virtues, if you have any, speak for themselves. Refuse to talk of other’s vices. Discourage gossip. It is a waste of valuable time, and can be extremely destructive.

Be careful of another’s feelings. Wit and humor at another person’s expense may do more damage than you will ever know.

Pay no attention to disparaging remarks. Remember, the person who carried the message may not be the most accurate reporter in the world, and things become twisted in the retelling. Live so that nobody will believe them.

Don’t be too eager to get the credit due you. Do your best, and be patient. Forget about yourself, and let others “remember”. Success is much sweeter that way.

(Credit Ann Landers)​_


----------



## TundraGreen

edgeee said:


> …
> By the way, did you know that decibel is a factor of ten louder than a Bel?
> If only the public understood what a factor of ten means.
> Then we would have something.


Close, but not quite edgeee. 

A bel was named after Alexander Graham Bell and is not used much. A "decibel" is one tenth (1/10th) of a bel. 

An increase in volume of 1 decibel indicates an increase by a factor of 10. So 81 decibels is 10 times louder (10 times higher air pressure) than 80 decibels.

Wikipedia on "decibel":
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibel

Decibel level for common sounds:
Decibel (Loudness) Comparison Chart


----------



## johnmex

Isla Verde said:


> Lots of people, not just Americans, think that by talking loudly they will somehow be understood by non-English speakers! I wonder what the origin of this erroneous notion is ...


Lots of Mexicans, especially ones from rural areas, think that calling long distance requires you to speak louder (sometimes almost yelling) because the person on the other end of the line is soooo far away...


----------



## TundraGreen

johnmex said:


> Lots of Mexicans, especially ones from rural areas, think that calling long distance requires you to speak louder (sometimes almost yelling) because the person on the other end of the line is soooo far away...


There is something programmed into the human psyche to make people want to raise their voice when they are not understood. I had an experience with that with a friend of mine who is normally a calm individual who speaks a fair amount of Spanish.

We went into a bank to change some of his dollars into pesos. He wanted to ask the teller what the exchange rate was, so he said "Que es el rato de cambio?" She replied, in Spanish, quite reasonably that the window was open for changing money from 10:00 to 12:00. That wasn't what he wanted to know so he tried again with the same phrase, getting the same answer. This exchange repeated 3 or 4 times. Each time my friend got more frustrated and his voice got louder and louder. Finally, a gentleman at the next window told our teller that what we wanted to know was "el tipo de cambio". By that time I had to tell my friend to go sit down and let me change his money for him.


----------



## conklinwh

Hound Dog said:


> I tend to agree with those who advise Guategringo that leaving Antigua, Guatemala for Queretaro is a fool´s errand. The main difference is most expats in charming but boring Antigua are retireees and most in Queretaro are working there. I predict, once again, that Guategringo is kidding himself and will not find Queretaro a pleasant retirement community. More like a stuffy, snotty corporate town with a stilted business oriented social infrastructure and all the unpleasantness that infers. Also damned expensive for Mexico. Sterile, cold, treeless concrete row houses on mountainous terraine unless one is quite wealthy. We thought of living there as retirees and rejected the notion after one visit.


I don't live in Queretaro but visit quite often. As with any place that is booming and has some 1 million people you have a number of options. Certainly you could go to Juruquilla where many of the people on temporary assignment do and have a much more structured environment, al be it with some very nice areas. You could also join the chilangos and have a house in a gated community in the hills. My preference however is centro where you will find a more cosmopolitan community but one that spends a lot of time outdoors just enjoying being there. Don't think that there are a huge amount of expats, retired or otherwise, but to me that a good thing.
A "big" city isn't for everyone but it does have some very good options.


----------



## Guategringo

Hound Dog said:


> I tend to agree with those who advise Guategringo that leaving Antigua, Guatemala for Queretaro is a fool´s errand. The main difference is most expats in charming but boring Antigua are retireees and most in Queretaro are working there. I predict, once again, that Guategringo is kidding himself and will not find Queretaro a pleasant retirement community. More like a stuffy, snotty corporate town with a stilted business oriented social infrastructure and all the unpleasantness that infers. Also damned expensive for Mexico. Sterile, cold, treeless concrete row houses on mountainous terraine unless one is quite wealthy. We thought of living there as retirees and rejected the notion after one visit.


Hounddog not sure where you got the idea I was retired!!!! I used to publish tourism magazines for countries throughout Central America and each year I do postcard books for Antigua and some cities in Mexico. I also write for a living. My wife is considering becoming a partner in a law firm in Queretaro. I love the simple life and prefer Guatemala City to Antigua because there are too many expats. I find it hard to believe you would think I am fooling myself by going to Queretaro - one man's garbage, in this instance Querataro for you, is another's treasure, in this case Queretaro for me.


----------



## Guategringo

conklinwh said:


> I don't live in Queretaro but visit quite often. As with any place that is booming and has some 1 million people you have a number of options. Certainly you could go to Juruquilla where many of the people on temporary assignment do and have a much more structured environment, al be it with some very nice areas. You could also join the chilangos and have a house in a gated community in the hills. My preference however is centro where you will find a more cosmopolitan community but one that spends a lot of time outdoors just enjoying being there. Don't think that there are a huge amount of expats, retired or otherwise, but to me that a good thing.
> A "big" city isn't for everyone but it does have some very good options.


NO gated community for this guy. We found a home in the central part of the city in a nice middle to upper middle class neighborhood and will rent it for a year with an option to buy... you are right the less expats the better.. but at least one or two is always nice at least to watch some sports!!! and have a beer or three!!!


----------



## FHBOY

...and so class, what have we learned?

One person's Paradise is not Paradise for everyone.

Can it be that Paradise is more of a state of mind than a state of being?

If that is also true, then Paradise is not an unchanging absolute but a moving concept that changes as we change and grow.

I once believed that my idea of Paradise (and SWMBO) was retiring to New England and opening up a "Bob Newhart" B & B - for the longest time. Things change.

And then, maybe THAT is Paradise, the ability to change one's mind as more experience is gained.


----------



## Guategringo

FHBOY said:


> ...and so class, what have we learned?
> 
> One person's Paradise is not Paradise for everyone.
> 
> Can it be that Paradise is more of a state of mind than a state of being?
> 
> If that is also true, then Paradise is not an unchanging absolute but a moving concept that changes as we change and grow.
> 
> I once believed that my idea of Paradise (and SWMBO) was retiring to New England and opening up a "Bob Newhart" B & B - for the longest time. Things change.
> 
> And then, maybe THAT is Paradise, the ability to change one's mind as more experience is gained.


FHBoy when I first starting reading your posts I thought you were just full of yourself, with lots of time on your hands. I now really like to read your posts and this is one I agree with more than any other. Paradise, in my opinion, is as you say a changing thing... Growing up in New England, I always wanted to retire to a Tuscan vineyard that my grandfather spent his summers at... now for me paradise is ANYWHERE in Latin America and I mean anywhere from Tijuana to Tierra del Fuego... plus the Dominican Republic, Puerto Rico and without a doubt CUBA. 

That is why paradise for me would be anywhere in Mexico and for now that means Queretaro, but D.F. is also wonderful with its old section, arts and cosmopolitan livestyle. Maybe life is just a paradise....


----------



## conklinwh

Guategringo said:


> NO gated community for this guy. We found a home in the central part of the city in a nice middle to upper middle class neighborhood and will rent it for a year with an option to buy... you are right the less expats the better.. but at least one or two is always nice at least to watch some sports!!! and have a beer or three!!!


When you say central vs centro it leads me to believe is in the band between Universidad & Bernardo Quintana where quite a number of neighborhoods that match that description. Also probably quieter than centro. We really don't hang out at the bars as really go for the restaurants but as stated, there is usually a group at Harry's on Plaza Constitucion off Corrigadora.


----------



## FHBOY

Guategringo said:


> FHBoy when I first starting reading your posts I thought you were just full of yourself, with lots of time on your hands. I now really like to read your posts and this is one I agree with more than any other. Paradise, in my opinion, is as you say a changing thing... Growing up in New England, I always wanted to retire to a Tuscan vineyard that my grandfather spent his summers at... now for me paradise is ANYWHERE in Latin America and I mean anywhere from Tijuana to Tierra del Fuego... plus the Dominican Republic, Puerto Rico and without a doubt CUBA.
> 
> That is why paradise for me would be anywhere in Mexico and for now that means Queretaro, but D.F. is also wonderful with its old section, arts and cosmopolitan livestyle. Maybe life is just a paradise....


Thank you. For years I've been looking for a way to write down some of the things that go thru my head, a frustrated author if you will. "Full of myself..." in re-reading some of the drivel I post I suppose one could get that idea, but it was never my intention. That intention was to comment on the things I see around me and tell a story...and wonder if people who read this stuff have had experiences they wanted to share. I am an unguarded writer and storyteller, which exposes a lot about me, and maybe that could be construed as you said, but it is, believe me, not my intention. I always thought of myself as An Everyman, not anything else.

As to "time on my hands", yes, thankfully now I have it. Like all of us I have worked many, many years and worked hard at my professions and now the opportunity to have the time to sit, observe, comment and reflect is a new found luxury. 

Since we are still Newbies here in Ajijic, we have not yet been swept into the maelstrom of social circles, volunteer commitments, nor met a whole bunch of people and such. I believe that I hope at a later date not to have this much time, but...it is a process of integration and it takes time...especially for a social introvert.

:typing: You get from me unvarnished stuff...never meant for self glorification. I hope y'all keep enjoying it, for I love to tell stories and having this new place to collect them, gives me something to do...be a storyteller.

Peace, KIT

*GO RAVENS!!!!*


----------



## Detailman

FHBOY said:


> Thank you. For years I've been looking for a way to write down some of the things that go thru my head, a frustrated author if you will. "Full of myself..." in re-reading some of the drivel I post I suppose one could get that idea, but it was never my intention. That intention was to comment on the things I see around me and tell a story...and wonder if people who read this stuff have had experiences they wanted to share. I am an unguarded writer and storyteller, which exposes a lot about me, and maybe that could be construed as you said, but it is, believe me, not my intention. I always thought of myself as An Everyman, not anything else.
> 
> As to "time on my hands", yes, thankfully now I have it. Like all of us I have worked many, many years and worked hard at my professions and now the opportunity to have the time to sit, observe, comment and reflect is a new found luxury.
> 
> Since we are still Newbies here in Ajijic, we have not yet been swept into the maelstrom of social circles, volunteer commitments, nor met a whole bunch of people and such. I believe that I hope at a later date not to have this much time, but...it is a process of integration and it takes time...especially for a social introvert.
> 
> :typing: You get from me unvarnished stuff...never meant for self glorification. I hope y'all keep enjoying it, for I love to tell stories and having this new place to collect them, gives me something to do...be a storyteller.
> 
> Peace, KIT
> 
> *GO RAVENS!!!!*



If people really have followed your posts from the beginning they will note that you have frequently been asked by other posters, many of them regular posters, to share your experiences, viewpoints, etc. as you make your expat journey.

I for one was looking for feelings and expressions of a “typical everyday person” facing the choices, decisions, experiences, joys, frustrations, etc. of the “journey.” I felt that this would be helpful to others in the same position. You have faithfully done this and I feel you have done an admirable job to date. Your viewpoints, opinions, etc. may differ from others or mine personally. So what? If I wanted to hear only a reflection of my thoughts I could speak to a mirror.

I value the comments of long time expats and they have shared much valuable information but what you provide as a “newbie” is valuable too. Whereas the long time expats can help in many respects there are different ways of looking at and experiencing things. A person who has lived in 10, 20 or 30 different countries views a move to Mexico in an entirely different way than does someone who might be making their first move to another country. Some people have lived very adventurous lives whereas others have lived a more sedate lifestyle. The viewpoints and feelings of both will differ drastically.

What is no “big deal” to one person could be something entirely different to the other person in the exact same situation. To only hear from those that are an experienced, adventurous, “climb every mountain” type of person is, in my opinion, hearing only one side of the story. I want to hear the other side too as it has as much meaning (and sometimes more) depending on who is asking the questions.

This does not lessen the contribution of those more experienced. They are extremely well regarded and helpful. I only say that I also wholeheartedly appreciate someone who might also express the viewpoint and feelings of a large group of tentative, slightly nervous potential expats who have a yearning to know that the nervousness, frustrations, second guessing, whatever, that they experience is not something unique only to themselves.

I do not feel that you are seeking self-glorification. There are enough glaring examples of that in past posts by others to fill several books. I for one always like to listen to other viewpoints, whether I agree or not. Sometimes I comment, sometimes I don’t. But if we all listened respectively to other viewpoints we would all be more balanced and better people for it. 

Keep on posting please, FHBoy. You speak for many and help many in what you do.

End of Sunday sermon!! (Resting today after spending the entire night in the emergency ward of the hospital.)


----------



## FHBOY

Detailman said:


> End of Sunday sermon!! (Resting today after spending the entire night in the emergency ward of the hospital.)


Hope you were in the "Just Visiting" space on the board (Monopoly reference - it's a board (bored) game for all you under-30 kids out there) and everything is fine. AT least in Canada, your ER visit wil not lead to bankruptcy - oops that's political 

Peace


----------



## Detailman

FHBOY said:


> Hope you were in the "Just Visiting" space on the board (Monopoly reference - it's a board (bored) game for all you under-30 kids out there) and everything is fine. AT least in Canada, your ER visit wil not lead to bankruptcy - oops that's political
> 
> Peace


No actually I was in a bed all night in ER but then released. Called ambulance when blood pressure dropped to 70 over 30 with pulse very erratic. Other than that I felt fine.

Poor ambulance attendants were more nervous that I was because they couldn't get readings for the first few minutes.

I will figure it out.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## FHBOY

*Mea Culpa*

I cannot believe it has been so long since I've told any of my overly long stories of what is happening. Thank you to my friend who reminded me that at least some of you find my verbiage interesting.

So it has been just about eight weeks since we set up here. It is difficult to to comprehend that I could learn so much so quickly and in learning find out how much I still have left to learn. First to how it is...folks, this place is great! In my imagination over the last three + years I could have never believed what I've found, both positive and negative. Let's not talk about the weather, but as someone from the Mid-Atlantic I am find ing it marvelous. There are mornings here where it looks overcast and if I were back in my now former home, I'd expect rain, but it doesn't rain. It burns off. We've had a cold snap here, the temperatures have gone down to the low 60's in the morning and evening, yes you needed a jacket, but then, if I park my car in the sun during the day, the temperature gauge reads 90+. For those who don't know, up here in Ajijic, that 90 is just in the sun, which it appears those who are knowledgeable avoid. If you get into some shade, it is like the 70's and there is usually some kind of breeze.

I can sit on my terrace looking at the lake, under an umbrella, in the middle of the day and be comfortable, but if I go out into the sun, it does get hot. I've limited my deliberate sun worshiping to about 15 minutes every few days, I'm learning that the sun here is very, very strong, and I sure as heck don't want to end up looking like a prune or with skin cancer. It is a learning process. Of course walking about means natural sun exposure, so my arms, and neck are tanner than my magnificent body (LOL).

Biggest problem right now is our car, a 2005 Volvo XC70. I was driving to Guad about six weeks ago and a rock hit my windshield and put a crack into it. I love the auto insurance here, it works so well, and this is NOT sarcasm. I may have alreay told the story, but within 24 hours I had a claim files, knew how much I needed to pay as a deductible and was on my way to having it replaced. SInce it is a Volvo, I took it to the Volvo dealer in Guad (what a fantastic place). Short story, we are waiting for the part to come in from either Sweden or the US as the Volvo windshield they had here was not correct. Since it is a Volvo and I will be a Permnente, it appears I have no choice but to bring it back to the USA and sell it there and then buy a Mexican plated car. The only bad part of that is the two day drive to San Antonino CarMax. Actually, I've got my eye on some VW New Beetles (used) and even a New Beetle convertible - I love being able to indulge my dreams!

Let me tell you about the service industry here that I've learned so far. There has been no one in any of the places here that has not gone out of his/her way to give great service to you as a patron. The Volvo dealer is an example. The Service Manager called two weeks ago and told me the windshield had arrived, so I drove to Guad and gave him the car. I did some walking about as the repair was to take four hours,. I came back about a hour later and he came to me an apologized, it didn't fit right. The point here is the apology was enormous, like it was a personal thing. I said to him that it didn't bother me that much and I had time. He refused my concession. It was a marvelous feeling, here was a man who made me feel he really cared, was really upset for me and was "embarrassed?" that there was an error. I know that I will find some people here who are not like this, but I found too many more of them in the USA that were not like him. Now this is a major thing, but when you are here, it goes to the servers at restaurants, the guys who wash the car, everyone we've met. It is a hospitality that I found lacking in many cases NOB. It is also a pride people have in doing their job - they take pride in getting it right...not just getting it done.

Now our Spanish is not that great, I can get along, but it takes time. I have not run into any Mexican who is not patient with me over it. They try pidgin English if they need to just to be polite. Sometimes it comes down to pen and paper, if we are talking about numbers, but I still feel it is my obligation as a guest in Mexico to become more fluent. I know that living in Ajijic I could spend the rest of my life speaking English, but as I said on many previous occasions, and now that I am here, that is not the way to get the full experience.

We had the 35th annual Chili Cookoff a couple of weeks ago. I will call it the "Ingathering of the Gringos", because that was what it looked like. There were, reportedly 8,000 people who attended over the 3-day period and most of them were gringos. It is held behind a waterpark called Tobolandia (Google it), which is a great place. I only wish I had kids so I'd have an excuse to go there. What a great event. I had volunteered to do some work, so I met a lot of people, again mostly gringos like me. The sense of community is great, people know people, people smile at people and everyone appears to get along.

Don't get me wrong, they don't always. The unfortunate thing I've learned is that some in the community have reverted to power games and ego trips (again in the community). There are organizations here that should have no conflict, they share similar goals and aims, but because of individuals and there personal needs, have developed rifts. I find this disturbing...maybe it is because as retirees they have become too self involved. Fortunately, so far, this is a samll minority we have found. People do tend to pull together here, and like in any situation, a minority are in opposition.

I've joined the local religious organization, become a member of the stage crew at the Lakeside Little Theater, been made the assistant editor of the Lake Chapala Society Newsletter and am looking for more to do. Sitting around like a jellyfish does not seem to suit me. SWMBO is also a volunteer at the Lakeside Little Theater, active in our religious organization and works at a bazaar, a thrift shop to the benefit of charity.

The house? It is coming along swell. Our stuff arrived about a month ago and SWMBO is turning the house into a home. We've replaced all of the landlord's artwork with our own, have cleaned maybe years of dirt out of rugs and assorted bed linens, gotten rid of basic DISH and installed our Shaw satellite - thank heaven for Canada! We've learned how to barbeque (that is a whole other story) and have started the process of going from vacation mentality to living here mentality, which is reflected in how we live, what we purchase and do things. There is a great difference.

We've been to a great cabaret here, a drag club really, several times, the last time to watch the Oscars, we've been to the movies ($40 pesos for two people) and seen some first run films, attended two community theater musicals and a play, and today there is a charity art auction in the plaza. Our kids think we are "playing" 24/7, but that is not the case...in the evenings it is still nice to sit and watch TV or read. (BTW - being an Easterner, I can't get used to CST - do all you people in the flyover Central Time zone live an hour earlier than us? I mean the news and Jon Stewart are on at 10:00? I mean "early to bed" has it's limits!!!).

There is so much more to write about, drivers, snowbirds, roads, food (oh yeah!) [Well, since I'm now eating almost more sensibly and walking more, I think I am losing some of my weight - maybe in a few months it will be more apparent), the telephone system and so much more.

As I said, there are positives and negatives to being here. We do miss our kids, the newlyweds, just bought their first house and we are living thru Skype and posted pictures the excitement...it would be nice to be there to help them, but it is one of the decisions you make in your life, and technology makes it easier. There are certain foods I miss, but have found so many things to eat that are not to be believed. And there is the loneliness, even within social circumstances. That being negated by deliberately going out getting active as we have, but at times, it does set in, and at those times you need to remember all of the great hings that you are now experiencing.

And that is how I'll end this, on the balance sheet this has been one of the "rightest" decisions I've ever made in my life. So much more is positive than the set backs and the overall experience has been a way of getting younger again. (BTW-we are the "kids" in most of our social situations - I mean I feel like I'm 43, not 63, it is funny in a way) I am not such a naive to believe it will always be Paradise, but if the trend stays the same, I could re-write a lot of this post 6 months, a year, three years from now. There are good and bad people everywhere, there is good and bad in everything, crime, dust, you name it, but the mindset that this is a great place doesn't leave.

Future plans? We're looking into some travel over the next few months, local stuff, one or two days to places the people we have met have told us about, and long term, like November (our 40th Anniversary) are looking into a trip to Cuba. Cuba!?! can you effing believe it!? Us going to vacation in Cuba?!?! Yep, those are the things we can now dream realistically about and it is the tip of the iceberg of realistic dreams.

Than you for bearing with me in the opus. You have made me feel great and have given me an outlet to write. I made yet again become an addict of the medium

Peace - Stay well, do good work and keep in touch.


----------



## Detailman

Welcome back FHBoy. I am excited to read your observations and appreciate the time it took to express them. 

Seeing things through a new expat's eyes is rewarding and also helpful to others who are on this journey but still haven't arrived at expat status yet. Many are still pondering if it is for them or perhaps they are in the process of preparation which can take up to a few years - as in your case. 

Shalom!


----------



## Guategringo

Very well said FHBOY. Glad to hear things are going well. Sounds like Mexico was a great decision on your part. You'll love Cuba. I have been there twice and love the people.


----------



## mickisue1

Lovely. And CUBA.

SOOOOOOO jealous.


----------



## FHBOY

*Primary & Secondary School*

I've observed a lot of children of school age out and about during the day so I have a question about the school schedule (at least here in Lakeside). I do know that elementary school is mandatory up to a certain age. But do schools meet all day or are there two sessions, like morning and afternoon? Also, what about post elementary grades (middle school/high school in the US), is it mandatory, again are there split sessions?

I see so many children on the street during the day that it raises these questions. I am aware that the economy may preclude continuing education.

So if y'all can answer this question, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## AlanMexicali

FHBOY said:


> I've observed a lot of children of school age out and about during the day so I have a question about the school schedule (at least here in Lakeside). I do know that elementary school is mandatory up to a certain age. But do schools meet all day or are there two sessions, like morning and afternoon? Also, what about post elementary grades (middle school/high school in the US), is it mandatory, again are there split sessions?
> 
> I see so many children on the street during the day that it raises these questions. I am aware that the economy may preclude continuing education.
> 
> So if y'all can answer this question, I'd appreciate it.


Schools here do have different hours, public and private. Here students in public schools go as early as 7AM or 8AM. Many finish at 2PM. Some others start at 12:30 and finish at 7:30 PM with a 2hour lunch break at 3PM.

In Mexicali some students enter at 7AM, exit at 12:30PM and teachers and students change and start at the same school at 2PM and finish at 7PM. I guess evey location has different hours and it is common for teachers to only work 4 hour days were the Teachers Unions are in conflict with each other [State Teachers Union VS Federal Teachers Union] as they control who works and what hours, not the schools themselves.


----------



## Quetza

FHBOY said:


> I've observed a lot of children of school age out and about during the day so I have a question about the school schedule (at least here in Lakeside). I do know that elementary school is mandatory up to a certain age. But do schools meet all day or are there two sessions, like morning and afternoon? Also, what about post elementary grades (middle school/high school in the US), is it mandatory, again are there split sessions?
> 
> I see so many children on the street during the day that it raises these questions. I am aware that the economy may preclude continuing education.
> 
> So if y'all can answer this question, I'd appreciate it.



Education in Mexico is mandatory from pre primaria (preschool?) to preparatoria or media superior (high school) since last year. Before, it was only up to secundaria (middle school.) Not everyone finishes their mandatory education and the level of that education is unfortunately not the best 

There are lots of reasons why many teenagers don't finish school, mainly: the need to work to help maintain their families, when school is not considered more important than work at home, poverty or getting pregnant at a young age. So yup, economic reasons. 

Most public schools have two sessions, the schedule depends where you are. Private schools can have one or two sessions and their schedules vary depending on the school, so that's why you see kids at all hours. 

I remember my private elementary school started at 8am, ended regular classes at 2, had one more hour of workshops and then optional sports or music classes until around 5pm, but the public schools near my house have classes 8:30-12:00 morning session and 13:30 -17:00 afternoon session.

By the way FHBOY, congratulations on the succesful migration from north to south! I've been reading your experiences and I hope you keep on posting: they are interesting, most entertaining and great food for thought. I like your style


----------



## FHBOY

*A Day @ the Local Market*

Yesterday, SWMBO and I decided it was time to go to explore the local markets in Guadalajara, so we choose a location and started our trip. It was an eye opener for an expat. 

The market was filled with tapatios (at least the ones who hadn't come to Lakeside for the weekend) and all of the merchants spoke only Spanish. It was discerning for us, we needed to use all our skills in pidgin Spanish make ourselves understood.

The market place was three stories tall and had many, many people in it. The goods there were from all over the world, and at all different prices. There were also places to eat with more exotic food which we cannot get in Ajijic.

I must admit that if this is part of the Real Mexico, it is not that difficult to get used to. I think we shall go back there again.

I mean the stores had weird names, like Prada, Coach, Ferragamo, Ermenegildo Zegna, Hugo Boss, Swarovski, Applebees', Adidas, etc. Yes, I am stringing you along, but the Gallerias was the market place and did not appear out of place in a city like Guadalajara. Nor did the people there look "quaint" and "Mexican [whatever that means]". They were people like us, families, middle and upper class out for a day of shopping or going to the movies, not a burro nor straw sombrero in sight, [sigh].

The point of this is that here was yet another aspect of this country that is beyond the imagination of too many people. When I said market, I guarantee that many thought a street market, or the bazaar in the centro of Guadalajara. No one expects an upscale modern mall with an IMAX, marble floors, plenty of light, and "western" stores. It flies in the face of the movie, TV and newspaper images conjured up of this country. It flies in the face of Mexico being a land of poverty, drug lords, farmers and peasants.

Coming from what has been called Gringoland (Lakeside) to this place, makes our little town seem closer to the "Mexico" we "know" about. I have got to think that the people of Mexico, and probably those in or close to cities, are closer as far as fashion and consumer conscious as anyone in the USA or Canada and that companies would not be investing in both structure and merchandise if the continued ideal or idea of this country is adobe house, burros, and dusty streets.

I am sure that more Mexicans live in small towns like that than frequent the city and the malls, there is no doubt of the poverty and low wages. But this one day of shopping forever put the idea of what it means to "live like a Mexican" in a different paradigm. It was not the first surprise, I should add, we had also been to an Outlet Mall on the way to Guadalajara, and shopped in Mega. If you've never seen or heard of Mega, Google it...

There are several Mexico's, that is for certain, and as we are finding you can find your place here. We love our little town, we like going to Chapala which is truly a more typical Mexican town, but there is a new Mexico out there, and it is going to grow.

Will we make the Guad malls a regular thing? Nope, we didn't make malls in Baltimore a regular thing. But it is not the mall, it is the preconception and pre-judging of this country. I like the new worlds we live in, both of them and the ones yet to be discovered.

 BTW - the McDonald's was an exotic and rather unhealthy treat - but soooo good!


----------



## Guategringo

What is also amazing is in other markets you will find those same brand name shoes, shirts, pants, perfumes, etc etc etc and they will look exactly the same as the ones in the stores with marble floors, but they cost pesos and pesos less and that is because they are knock offs. You will see a real madrid soccer jersey for US$100 in some sporting goods store and down the street in a local market you can buy one that looks almost identical for a tenth of the price. Word to the wise... make sure what you are buying is authentic, unless of course you prefer to pay less.


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY, were you really that surprised to find a mall with name-brand stores and restaurants in a big city like Guadalajara?


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> FHBOY, were you really that surprised to find a mall with name-brand stores and restaurants in a big city like Guadalajara?


Nope - just thought it was interesting to describe "another Mexico" in terms used to describe "real Mexico [?]" - anthropologically speaking - Cultural Anthro 101


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> Nope - just thought it was interesting to describe "another Mexico" in terms used to describe "real Mexico [?]" - anthropologically speaking - Cultural Anthro 101


You did a good job. I fell for it hook, line, and sinker. For the first few lines when you said a three story mercado, I thought it was going to be about San Juan de Dios. I started getting a clue when you named the stores. Incidentally, if you haven't visited San Juan de Dios, you should sometime.


----------



## alexdz

Glad to hear that it's going well for you FHBOY. Just this last week I decided to accelerate my own schedule and am planning to put the house on the market next month. If all goes well I should be in Vallarta by the end of July.

I wanted to mention though that I saw something on another forum about an "Amparo" (no idea what that means) that's been put in effect regarding cars on temporary permits. I'm not clear on what it all means but it sounds like it might allow you to nationalize the Volvo if you wanted to. I'll try to post a link to what I saw tomorrow, but maybe somebody else knows something of it.


----------



## alexdz

alexdz said:


> Glad to hear that it's going well for you FHBOY. Just this last week I decided to accelerate my own schedule and am planning to put the house on the market next month. If all goes well I should be in Vallarta by the end of July.
> 
> I wanted to mention though that I saw something on another forum about an "Amparo" (no idea what that means) that's been put in effect regarding cars on temporary permits. I'm not clear on what it all means but it sounds like it might allow you to nationalize the Volvo if you wanted to. I'll try to post a link to what I saw tomorrow, but maybe somebody else knows something of it.



This is the information I was looking at, which might apply to your situation--I'm sure others here can judge that better than I can:

Other Vehicles You Can Import in 2013 - TioCorp Insurance

Good luck.


----------



## FHBOY

*Palm Sunday & Passover 2013*

The last couple of days here have been really fantastic.

If you've never experienced Palm Sunday which kicks off Semana Santa it is a real treat. This is the second one we've experienced. I should explain. Last year, while we were looking for a place to move to we were here in Ajijic during Semana Santa. Last year, Jesus arrived at about 2:00 in the afternoon. To give you an idea, think of an eight block long stretch of cobblestone street, all of a sudden devoid of cars and strewn with green alfalfa to represent the palms that were strewn on the road into Jerusalem that Jesus took, then imagine seeing Jesus on a donkey, escorted by the Twelve, followed by the church officiants and then a full block long of people and priests, chanting and walking solemnly towards the town's cathedral. Men, women, children with highly decorated palm displays. The mood during the daytime procession was truly spiritual. In the evening, it took on an even more mystical/spiritual aura. Yes, it was more difficult to take pictures...but such is life.

This year, imagine it after dark, the same thing, but with the aura of darkness. Then imagine a throng of hundreds of people all enjoying themselves in the plaza, with games of bingo for the kids, the smells of food, fireworks, music. Hundreds of men, women, teens, kids, toddlers and infants all wandering through the night. The kids seem to have many, many parents, many abuelos and abuelas...little ones are watched by all to make sure they are safe. Police? Well they must be around, but you don't see them...and there are no untoward incidents. Everyone was out have a good time and at the same time respect everyone's else right to the same.

The food was amazing. The vendors seemed to being resupplied with clean clay dishes from the second (and older) small church on the square.

We hung around until about 9:15, so we probably missed the fireworks. But up in a tree was an effigy, someone told us it was supposed to be Judas, that was all rigged with fireworks. Maybe next year, we will find out what it was and what happened to it. My assumption is it was lit and destroyed. 

We, SWMBO and I walked away from the plaza with the memory of so many people celebrating and enjoying themselves into the night. They showed no fears of the night, they seemed to know, as we did, that they were safe there. The whole Palm Sunday celebration was one big party. Of course there was the trial re-enactment at the cathedral after the procession and before we left. The courtyard of the cathedral was jammed with worshipers and on lookers. We didn't understand a lot of it, it was in Spanish, but we got the gist.

We are now awaiting Maundy Thursday, we called it Holy Thursday NOB when the story continues to be played out with full costume, scenery and such. It promises to be another experience. We do know that on Saturday night we can expect the church bells and fireworks around 11:00 pm or so.

So, from that last night, we went to a Passover Seder sponsored by the Lake Chapala Jewish Congregation. A restaurant in town was taken over and 85 people showed up at 6:00 to have Seder, outside. All the traditional foods were served, the prayer leader of the Congregation led us all through the story of Passover and the rituals of the service. Yes, for last night, the restaurant was Kosher, with Kosher for Passover foods flown in from Mexico City. We spoke with our kids back in the USA and told them what we were doing. Their reaction: "You're having a Seder outside? We've got 3" of snow on the ground."

We met some now familiar acquaintances there as well as some new people we had not met before. One of the congregants brought 10 of his friends, all of whom were not Jews. Yes, there were non-Jews at this gathering and all felt warm and welcomed, as is the credo of a Passover Seder.

My friends from Minnesota were sitting at our table. He said to me, and I agreed, that it was the best Seder he'd ever been to. So much warmth, such really great food, such a spirit. I had to believe that when the Hebrews in Egypt and then again when Jesus had the Last Supper, the climate and environment was closer to what we had in Ajijic than the climate of Europe. I could just imagine them all in out of doors spaces, warmed by the climate, doing some of the same rituals we did. 

Oh yes, there was chicken soup with matzoh balls, and traditional appetizers of chopped liver (pate) and gefilte (ground up) fish, brisket, chicken, fish and all the fixin's. And wine. And song. 

What do the two have to do with my feeling of paradise? Both celebrations were joyous, without fear and brought a huge amount of people together to celebrate what they believe in, their faith and their heritage. Maybe I am being very Pollyana-ish, but I experienced people coming together, with no malice, no bad feelings. No one felt out of place in either place, all were welcome.

So maybe this is a bit of paradise after all. I'm sure there are divisions, conflicts of faiths and all, but the two celebrations showed that we are all here as creatures on the same small planet and we can get along. The Palm Sunday Plaza celebration was such a safe place for all, and the Passover Seder was a comfortable place for all who were there. 

We seem to be making a home here now and finding out what life is and can be. Will there be difficulties? Absolutely! But there are real people here, friendly people in the main.

So, once again, I have waxed on poetic [sorry] and I hope you enjoyed this experience. I'd like to know how Palm Sunday was celebrated where you were. Have a very happy holiday season!


----------



## mickisue1

I loved your last post. But you haven't kept us up to date on the kitties.

Are they settling in? Do they like all the new varieties of bugs for hunting?


----------



## FHBOY

*Kitty Kat News*

Kitty News.

Well, we are are all settling in. One of the kitties, our 18 year old Turkish Angora Foofie, however is not enjoying the weather. The trip down in the car was too much for her. We got down here, she got apparent pneumonia and the veterinarian said it was time for her to go to sleep. So, our oldest and finest cat did her job, got us down here, saw the new house, and then took a well earned rest. WE miss her.

OK, the others, well the Maine ****, Maggie, not the youngest, has become a doggie cat. I can't go anywhere without her following me around, even now as I type she is sitting on my lap. Except when I am asleep I've got me little doggie cat with me. She eats well.

All of them enjoy the outdoors now. OUr house, like so many others, is surronded by wals, so we can open the front door, and they can't get out intot he street, but can sun themselves.

Archie, our marmelade long hair male cat - has taken to the outside, claimed his chair(s) and follows the sun while it travels in the sky. Contentment is the face of Archie, when you see him. He too is eating well.

Josephine, the long hair calico has also claimed the outdoors and has proven very obstinate about going in. She should have been born in the 60's. WHen you try to get her to walk in, she goes limp and plops on the tile. Then she will walk (waddle) a couple of feet and plop down again.

To sum up, Archie, Maggie and Josephine are fine and healthy, they get good food and seem to have had no ill effects from the trip or the new altitude. A great move for all.

Oh, SWMBO has put in an "order" at the local shelter for two more. Yep. We are looking for a long hair tuxedo cat and a white DSH with one gold eye and one blue eye. Oh - and SWMBO is now talking...ready?... dog! Yeah like that is going to happen.

So, thanks for asking - have a Happy Easter.


----------



## mickisue1

Da nada. And--DSH? Our one kitty who's left, Yuki, is a white mixed breed with one blue and one gold eye. She's either part rabbit or part Himalayan--sheds silky white fur constantly, and, now that it's spring--LORDY!

But the fur is so soft that you could entrance yourself, just sitting there, petting it. And she has another trait in common with Himalayans. She thinks that laps, any laps, were designed for her to sit on, so there are a multitude of opportunities to pet that amazing fur.


----------



## rdhaddock

Thanks for the great posts FHBOY... earlier and the cats ...Wife and I are in the planning stages to retire to South or Central America, also looking at Canary Islands, closer to the wife's family. Looking over the options and planning short visits before retirement. Great job, keep the information coming.


----------



## Isla Verde

rdhaddock said:


> . . .Wife and I are in the planning stages to retire to South or Central America, also looking at Canary Islands, closer to the wife's family. Looking over the options and planning short visits before retirement. . .


No interest in retiring in beautiful Mexico?


----------



## rdhaddock

Isla Verde said:


> No interest in retiring in beautiful Mexico?


Certainly have not ruled out Mexico, I have been vacationing there off and on for the last 30 years. Just looking for the right combination that works out with our type of personalities and level of adaptability.


----------



## FHBOY

*Contrast In Ajijic*

Last night was a strange contrast for SWMBO and I. To explain.

First we had tickets to the local cabaret, El Piano Rojo, to see an entertainer named Sharon McKnight. Contrary to the reputation of El Piano Rojo, this time the female entertainer was really a female. El Piano Rojo has brought drag show entertainment to our little village, something that has been around PV for a while. Seems like even the "people of a certain age" love it as much as we "young'un's". Yes, friends, even Ajijic does have a sophisticated side, not all the entertainment is either Mexican or the 50's, 40's or Lawrence Welk, sing-alongs, and bad karaoke. Not that any of that is bad, mind you, but this club has added another aspect. We've been there now at least four times in three months. 

So, Sharon McKinght... her show is called, by her, a collection of offensive material, and for some it is. There is humor in it all, cuss words, songs by composers that you'd never expect from them and it was a nice 90 minute show.

From there, at about 9-ish we headed back to the Plaza, this being the night before Easter. There were not as many people there (yet) as there were last week on Palm Sunday. We walked into the the courtyard of the cathedral and found out why. There were literally over 1,000 people there for the services that were being held. The entire courtyard was dark and the officiants were "doing their thing" in Spanish, which we didn't understand, but those gathered did. There were psalms, prayers, singing all in the dark. 

Over to the side of the, I can only call it, stage, there were four men in apparently Roman garb guarding a piece of scenery that was made to look like a church. They walked back and forth, in their black outfits all during the the service. Then at one point in the service, all at once they fled the stage and up the aisle to the back, and then a light came out of the scenery, fireworks went off and above this "church" stood Jesus, with strobe lights of many colors. The church bells were pealing, the fireworks were going off, the cross on the steeple was lit and the 1,000 people there took our white hankies and waved them above their heads for what seemed to be eternity, while Jesus just stood there (must of been for a good 20 or so minutes, looking down from two stories up at this multitude. The lights in the courtyard were turned on and then the crowd dispersed into the streets and to the Plaza.

We left early about 10:15 because of the long day and drinks we had earlier, but here is the juxtaposition: here within the space of a couple of hours and just a few blocks, we experienced two very different types of "Mexico". An urban, totally expat sophisticate cabaret show and then the gathering of faithful, primarily Mexican, for a religious and spiritual experience miles away from the cabaret. In each, the people there were where they wanted to be...and we wanted to be in both places.

After three months, and because we are new, this place still amazes me, and delights me.

[Just a note - today is Easter, although you'd never know it from the way business is conducted. Nothing is really closed, most of the shops are open, the people are all over the restaurants...it looks like just a Sunday. In Baltimore, Easter Sunday had more closed businesses than here...go figure!]


----------



## surfrider

Hay it is about time you landed. Glad your here. You will love lakeside. lots of fun there. we just moved to Cuyutlan. talk about sm town....


----------



## Isla Verde

surfrider said:


> Hay it is about time you landed. Glad your here. You will love lakeside. lots of fun there. we just moved to Cuyutlan. talk about sm town....


So, how small is it? And where is it? Just curious . . .


----------



## surfrider

Isla Verde said:


> So, how small is it? And where is it? Just curious . . .


not on the map small. between Manzanillo and Armería in Colima. maybe 5,000 people,goats,chickens,dogs and all. I find it to be more humid than Puerto Vallarta.
we are looking else where but will stay here for about one month. Water is wonderfully warm and the black/gold sand is beautiful but very hot.


----------



## Isla Verde

surfrider said:


> not on the map small. between Manzanillo and Armería in Colima. maybe 5,000 people,goats,chickens,dogs and all. I find it to be more humid than Puerto Vallarta.
> we are looking else where but will stay here for about one month. Water is wonderfully warm and the black/gold sand is beautiful but very hot.


From your posts on Expat Forum, I have the feeling you are doing a sort of "grand tour" of Mexico, which will end when you find a place that feels like home. When you are looking for a new area to move to, what criteria have you been using to make your choice? Good luck with your search.


----------



## FHBOY

*All Is NOT Rosey...when you don't think*

Even in Paradise, things can go wrong. And when what goes wrong is basically your responsibility, what can you do? Let me explain.

After we got our entry visas in DC and had then pasted into our passports, we began our trip. When we got to the bridge in Laredo, we paid our toll, drove across, came to the Mexican barrier, drove through because we got a green light and then traveled on our way through Nuevo Laredo. We then passed the 20 km point, and again, got a green light and drove right through. [Remember, kiddies, we had gotten our TIP Banjercito sticker for our car via the internet.]

Does anyone, but RV, see what is wrong in the narrative? Well, we didn't until working with our immigration advocate. You see, no one in DC told us that even though we had our entry visas, we needed to stop at the border to get our passports stamped and that in effect, Mexico did not know we are here or when we arrived.

Well, this created quite a problem even with all the explanations, all the appeals, we still do not have our "green cards". Our advocate went to the local INM, then to the Guad INM, and they had nevere heard of such a thing. (Somehow I doubt we are the first people to do this, but this is Mexico!). So I asked her: "Doesn't Mexico photograph every car that crosses the border, can't they just go back to that date and get the picture?" You know the answer, don't you, "no, Mexico doesn't do that, only the USA."

So, now this is what we are facing. Fortunately (unfortunately) we must take our 2005 Volvo out of the country to sell it, it is not possible to do anything else with it here, which means we have to drive to San Antonio. Our advocate is withdrawing our visa applications and closing the file (Yes, we have the factora that shows we paid), and we are to re-enter the country after our SA trip and get our passports stamped and restart the process with a new file number, etc., but no further payments because we have a receipt.

We were told, had not the previous visa application been cancelled, we would have had even more problems coming back into Mexico than if we started the whole thing all over again.

So, kiddies, here's the advice from someone who should have known better: No matter what you get in the USA or Canada at the Mexican Consulate, be sure to stop at the border. DUH!

Oh well, at least there's a Target in San Antonio and size 14 sneakers. 

:doh: I mean how dumb could I be, if my passport wasn't stamped didn't I think they wouldn't know I was here? DUH!


----------



## Isla Verde

Sorry to hear about this big, big problem, FHBOY. When you began this thread, I found myself shaking my head at its name. I love living in Mexico (well, most of the time anyway), but I've never thought of it as "paradise".

Have fun shopping at Target in San Antonio!


----------



## RVGRINGO

But.........Do not leave without exporting your car and getting the receipt; just in case a Mexican national buys it, returns to Mexico with it and does somebody harm. The VIN would track it back to you and it would still be, officially, in Mexico under your name and responsibility. Just another Catch-22.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> Sorry to hear about this big, big problem, FHBOY. When you began this thread, I found myself shaking my head at its name. I love living in Mexico (well, most of the time anyway), but I've never thought of it as "paradise".
> 
> Have fun shopping at Target in San Antonio!


I do believe that Paradise is a state of mind, rather than a state of being/place. Even my mistake (and it was my mistake) does nothing to shake my state of mind. If Paradise to me is great weather, finding good friends, doing what I when I want and having something to do and being with someone I love, I suppose that is Paradise.

I am reminded of the line from "Field of Dreams" - "Is this Heaven?", "No, it's Iowa" I suppose that is the state of mind I'm in.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> But.........Do not leave without exporting your car and getting the receipt; just in case a Mexican national buys it, returns to Mexico with it and does somebody harm. The VIN would track it back to you and it would still be, officially, in Mexico under your name and responsibility. Just another Catch-22.


As usual, sage advice from our Sage of the Lago. It's now about three weeks before all this happens. Regards to Lady RVGRINGO, we'll be in touch.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> I do believe that Paradise is a state of mind, rather than a state of being/place. Even my mistake (and it was my mistake) does nothing to shake my state of mind. If Paradise to me is great weather, finding good friends, doing what I when I want and having something to do and being with someone I love, I suppose that is Paradise.
> 
> I am reminded of the line from "Field of Dreams" - "Is this Heaven?", "No, it's Iowa" I suppose that is the state of mind I'm in.


Sorry to hear about your tribulations. At least you will have a great story to tell your grandchildren.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Sorry to hear about your tribulations. At least you will have a great story to tell your grandchildren.


Not to mention your fellow expats in your new home.


----------



## Ken Wood

FHBOY said:


> Even in Paradise, things can go wrong. And when what goes wrong is basically your responsibility, what can you do? Let me explain.
> 
> After we got our entry visas in DC and had then pasted into our passports, we began our trip. When we got to the bridge in Laredo, we paid our toll, drove across, came to the Mexican barrier, drove through because we got a green light and then traveled on our way through Nuevo Laredo. We then passed the 20 km point, and again, got a green light and drove right through. [Remember, kiddies, we had gotten our TIP Banjercito sticker for our car via the internet.]
> 
> Does anyone, but RV, see what is wrong in the narrative?


Since you asked the question, I will attempt to provide an answer, at least an answer from my perspective. Yes, I'm sure a great many people are aware that you should have checked in when entering Mexico. I feel bad for your situation, and I commend you for inhaling all the responsibility yourself, not chastising others for failing to baby-step you on your journey. I am not a daily reader of the forum, but I had kept up with the blog/thread of your transition. To my infrequent eyes, it seemed as though you were ready to teach a course on expat-ing to Mexico, however, the problems of crossing the border in stealth mode is something that should be clear to everyone at any stage of the expat process. I attach a quote from a 30 July, 2012 post of mine that should establish any needed legitimacy to my claim of authorship. 


Best Route In Car To Yucatan From Mcallen Texas? - Page 2

"Since you have not been to Mexico, I will caution you not to generate your own problems. It is an easy thing to get past all the border checkpoints without showing any paperwork, depending on such things as red lights/green lights, how busy the time of day, etc. This is not a good situation, you need to make sure that you are properly checked in to Mexico. The agents at the crossing can direct you to the proper desk, and you need to make sure all your group is properly papered before leaving the border. Your car, if you bring one in with you, will also need to be signed in. If you haven't done so already, you should exhaust all the other related threads, via the search function"


Back to current thread: I do hope that things trend upward for you in this area. Maybe a lesson for me would be that, in spite of my perception of anyone's attitude and abilities, I should be more willing to venture in as the village idiot and state the obvious, though a rebuke is often the result.


----------



## mickisue1

People who hear information, and respond with "I already know that!" are exposing their own ignorance.

I go to trainings for my business every month. The agenda is nearly always the same. I'm pretty smart, and I've gone every month for the past 10 years. 

Every month, I learn something.


----------



## FHBOY

*Best Selling Brand of Vehicles*

Well, after my time here I have discovered to *absolutely best selling brand* of vehicle being sold. 

I see it's brand on more cars and trucks than any other one.

That brand is:

SE VENDE​
and it has so many places to buy it judging from all the phone numbers!


----------



## johnmex

FHBOY said:


> Well, after my time here I have discovered to absolutely best selling brand of vehicle being sold.
> 
> I see it's brand on more cars and trucks than any other one.
> 
> That brand is:
> 
> SE VENDE
> 
> and it has so many places to buy it judging from all the phone numbers!


Yeah, it sold much better than the Nova....


----------



## terrybahena

When we moved to Mexico we stopped at the border and did the car paperwork, but I did not paperwork, so basically I was an illegal alien! We had to go to immigration in Acapulco and pay a fine. After we did the paperwork at the border we still got a red light and everything had to be checked...except still nobody asked to see anything from me. ha ha Somehow I thought I had paid for both sets of paperwork (the car and my visa) at the border. When I tried to get a driver's license in Guerrero, I had no acceptable id. Like everything, it took all day in Acapulco and cost us some pesos. Welcome to Mexico. Wait and pay. ha ha


----------



## FHBOY

COMING SOON!

A long, complicated story of our car trip to Texas to sell our car and the strengthen out our immigration papers!

It's heart rendering!

It's amusing!

It's amazing!

It is very, very long and may absolutely bore you! 

WATCH FOR IT! COMING By TUESDAY, May 2​


----------



## Isla Verde

FHBOY said:


> COMING SOON!
> 
> A long, complicated story of our car trip to Texas to sell our car and the strengthen out our immigration papers!
> 
> It's heart rendering!
> 
> It's amusing!
> 
> It's amazing!
> 
> It is very, very long and may absolutely bore you!
> 
> WATCH FOR IT! COMING By TUESDAY, May 2​


Will it be an illustrated account?


----------



## FHBOY

Nope - you'll have to paint the pictures in your mind...sort of like radio, but without my melodious voice!


----------



## chicois8

May 2nd. is on a Thursday this year......


----------



## FHBOY

chicois8 said:


> May 2nd. is on a Thursday this year......


Picky, Picky, Picky


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> May 2nd. is on a Thursday this year......


So he has until May 2nd, 2017 to write it. :thumb:


----------



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> So he has until May 2nd, 2017 to write it. :thumb:


Considering I've been at it for an hour already, it may take that long!!!


----------



## FHBOY

*French, Fries & Blue - Part 1*

Well, as promised (threatened) it is time to tell the story of our trip from Ajijic to San Antonio. For those who don’t remember we had two main issues to deal with. First, because we screwed up on our trip down and did not get the proper stamps or documents when we entered Mexico, after months of negotiation the only legal solution was for us to go back to the USA and re-enter Mexico and get the FMM card and the proper stamps in our passports. Second, we drove our 2005 Volvo XC70 here which is a) way big for our small town and b) not “nationizable” because of its age and country of origin. So it was inevitable that we needed to go north, to get the stamps and to visit Carmax to sell the car.

Where is the nearest Carmax to us? Yep, San Antonio Texas. So, off we go on our four day adventure!

Ajijic to Matehuala – this was the no brainer part of the trip. We didn’t have the “stuff” piled to the ceiling and a roof carrier and four kitties in the way back, so the trip had to be easier, right? Well, yes and no. Mostly yes for this leg. We set out about 8:20 am, stuck to the cuotas [sic?] and just drove. We found a great, I think it is called, parado, a rest stop to eat at on the way. After munching on cookies and water, we arrive, after another toll, at this rest stop and there, to our surprise is Church’s Chicken. Church’s Chicken, can you believe it? We did the dance of joy, this was the first fried chicken we found after leaving Ajijic, in which there is Bubba’s which makes the best fried chicken at Lakeside, but I digress. This was the beginning of the French fry marathon. By the time this trip is over, we will have French fried our way from Ajijic, through Matehuala, around Monterrey and on into the USA. I have never eaten so many French fries, I mean they were served with everything!

So we get our first Church’s Chicken and fries meal, and feel really refreshed and hit the road. A couple of hours later, we get to Matehuala, Las Palmas for those of you who’ve been there. I should let you know that our Volvo was averaging 31.2 mpg on Premium gas, at an average speed of 54 mph. This was fantastic. We’d stayed Las Palmas before so we thought we knew what to expect, only this time it was better, just SWMBO and me, no cats, no schlepping of luggage. 

There were surprises. On the way down this leg took us through a desert on a two lane road. On this trip, all of a sudden there was a new concrete four lane road (toll of course) that cut 20 minutes off the trip. No, the GPS didn’t know about it and even the Guia Roji (2013) did not seem to think it was completed. It was a great surprise! I should note that SWMBO did none of the driving, again, it was all me.

I should mention, however, that we did experience a little rain shower there and there was more humidity than we are now used to. Yes, we had to use the AC in the room to be comfortable. Dinner consisted of, no not French fries, a couple of Bohemias and a club sandwich. Wait a minute that DID come with French fries! So finish that and off to sleepy bye. I don’t know about you, but no matter what hotel I’ve stayed in sleeping has never come easy, I miss my bed.

Since the long drive was ahead of us, from Matehuala to San Antonio, we got up early on Thursday and were the first ones in the dining room at 7:30. No story there, just we were back on the road at 8:00. Let me tell you about the roads and GPS in Mexico, sometimes, they don’t match.

A word about tolls. If you want to take the fastest, smoothest way through Mexico, the toll roads are the way to go. They are not like USA Interstates by any means, but they are better than the free roads. Be prepared, however for the cost. This trip, from AJijic to the Laredo crossing was a bit more than $800 pesos, closer to $65 USD +! The roads are not cheap! The last toll, before you get into Laredo is $205 pesos all by itself! Talk about highway robbery!

So, we get started on Thursday for the next leg. Remember we have passport and TIP issues to resolve before we even leave Mexico. But I’m ahead of myself. 
Now we live in Ajijic, were we haven’t seen rain, fog, temperatures below 60 F in four months. So, we’re driving on this leg and we were north of Monterrey, I think, and all of a sudden the air temperature is 55 F and we are now climbing some mountain on a toll road. Then, it starts to drizzle a little, then we see some clouds ahead of us, and then we hit fog. But I mean fog. Here we’re going through mountains, on a road we don’t remember from the way down and there is fog, at times so thick, I couldn’t see the car in front of me. God forbid that should put on their lights! We’ve been on the road for four hours and, yes, we are a bit peckish, but there is nowhere to stop! I gotta tell you it was a bit hairy and I’ve been driving for too many years to tell. Oh yeah, and cars a zooming by us and everything. 

So, we get out of the mountains and down to a flat area, with a rest stop, but it is 55 F, and it is the middle of the day. We’re not used to this. So we stop for lunch at…wait for it…Church’s Chicken. Yep the second one we encounter on the trip. So we get the “meal” with, yep, more French fries. It is almost like a running joke throughout the story.

Well fortified, we head on out to Puente II is Nuevo Laredo to cross the border. Here’s where the story get a bit more interesting, if you are still even reading this. We know that we need to stop at IMN and Banjercito. For INM, we have a letter, in Spanish, which was filed with the INM locally that explains the bone head move we did in January on our way down of not getting our passports stamped. It further goes on to explain that because of this, we withdrew our application for immigration papers and are aware we have to start again. We were told by our advocate in Ajijic that this paper would be enough to get us back to the USA with no penalties. I’m sure you have questions about how she came to all this which I will gladly answer at another time. 

So we follow the signs to Puente II and get to a toll booth on the Mexican side. Now, says I, something is wrong here. There is no one other than the toll taker here to look at this important paper we have nor anyone here to remove our TIP sticker. I’m getting nervous, am I making the same error again? So I say to the toll taker in broken Spanglish that I need to have my passport stamped leaving and I’ve got to get the TIP sticker removed, where do I go. Oh, says he, don’t cross the bridge, make a U turn and go back to Nuevo Laredo. Great, says I, where do I go? I don’t know, says he, ask when you get there. So I U-turn back to the Mexican side and pull to a soldier and try and explain to him that I need to get this passport and TIP thing worked on, “where do I go?” Of course, he speaks no English and my Spanish is not up to scratch, but being Mexican he wants to help so he trots off to find a compadre of his who does speak a bit of English, who then tells me to follow the sign to CITEV. Now, CITEV is a building under the bridge where you get to actually talk to someone, either from Banjercito or INM. 

So we are off to CITEV and I choose Banjercito first. You see, two weeks after arriving here, my windshield got broken and needed to be replaced. So when that was done, the repair people cut out the piece of glass with the sticker on it so I’d have it to return. So here am I, ****** with a piece of glass and the rest of the original document walking up to the window. It seems that this wa not as unusual as I thought, the guy at the window takes my piece of glass and my certificate and walks out to the car, checks the VIN and says to just drive over to this booth, where the attendant will take care of you.

Wow, I says, that was easy, so not it should also be easy to deal INM, we have a legit story, we have a stamped letter about what happened, we are two oldish gringos what can go wrong? SWMBO has an intrinsic fear of people of authority who have the ability to harm her or make her life miserable. BY the time we get to the INM window (we are out of the car, it is parked in the lot), she is having shortness of breath, she’s turning white as a sheet and we haven’t even talked to anyone yet.

We get to the window and tell our story to the one of two officials there who speaks English. It reminded me of “Alice’s Restaurant Massacre” with the four part harmony and feeling. So I tell the story and they look at the paper, then they look at our passports, then back at the paper, then at their computer, and then back at the paper. Then they talk to each other, and look at the computer and try to do something on it, and can’t. So then the guy takes the paper and makes a phone call. After five minutes, he asks us to wait, just another five minutes (Mexican time) and we should be able to clear this up. Then he makes another call on a different phone and looks at the paper…

SWMBO, by this time is almost in tears. She’s afraid we’ll end up on a Mexican jail, that we’ve broken some law and they are just waiting for someone to come and take us away…I mean she’s really freaking out of it, “Locked Up Abroad” all of a sudden becomes her paradigm! 

So, after a real five minutes, the official comes back to us, actually calls us to his window, which is elevated so we have to look up at him, and says we need to get into our car and follow him to the INM office. Well, you can imagine SWMBO by now! So, we get in the car, follow him to another office somewhere under the bridge, and he brings us in asks us to wait on the bench. On the bench? This is more Arlo Guthrie than I can take. I mean here we are sitting on a bench, outside an INM office, without our passports, without our letter and all I can think is, now what?

You'll have to wait for the next installment, I'm out of characters.


----------



## TundraGreen

Since you are writing this, and since I assume there is no internet connection from Mexican jails, I am assuming you are still among the land of the free. I eagerly await the next installment.

PS I never realized there was a 1000 character limit on posts. I thought you were joking when you said you were out of characters.


----------



## johnmex

Damn, I hate cliffhangers.

This is like watching 24...


----------



## mickisue1

All I have to say, other than that I'm tappy-footed with impatience, is that apparently SWMBO and TLofML are apparently fraternal twins separated at birth. 

At least in temperament.


----------



## FHBOY

*French, Fries & Blue - Part 2*

Before we get to the fates of our heroes, I need to mention another character. He's the one you've all met here in Mexico, and we ran into him at Puente II. He's the peddler on the side of the road, near the army post and checkpoint who sees we are having problems finding CITEV and runs up to the car with, "I know what you want. I can help you. I take you where you want to go." Sorry, dude, I've got SWMBO, I really can't deal with you, also. He'll appear later in the narrative again by the way.

“Now what” turned into, it’s OK. As we are walking into the second building the official turns to SWMBO and tells her don’t worry everything is fine. Yeah, like she actually believes him! It turns out he was right, it was all fine. The problem was not our initial mistake, nor was it the letter; it was the fact that there was no place on the computer program to input our situation, so he had to go a check with his superior. We’re sitting on the bench, he goes into the office, we wait about five minutes, he comes out of the office, doesn’t say anything to us, with our passports, goes to the other end of the counter, takes out some type of stamp, stamps our passports, writes something in there and the comes back to us and says, “It is all OK, you can go.” I thought SWMBO was going to cry. 

So we are sent back to the first under the bridge building so I can get the TIP sticker done and finally, after about 40 minutes we are on our way to the USA side of the border. I pay my toll, and cross the bridge. 

But before we get there, Mr. Helpful shows up again at the driver’s side window. I sort of felt good telling him, “See, this stupid ****** did it all by himself, I’m a big boy now.” And we drive over the bridge.

You’d think the story, from here on out, would be simple and you’d be wrong.

Are you the type who seems to get on the wrong line at the bank, the supermarket, the movie theater or in the wrong lane in a traffic jam? Seems like we got plaqued with that curse. We drive across the bridge and get to the barrier. It is like Jeopardy, choose a lane. So we did and as they say in Indiana Jones and Last Crusade, “We chose poorly.”

To left of us, to the right of us, cars are moving right along, Mexican plates, USA plates, but we are standing still, and of course can’t change lanes. We sat there for a good twenty minutes, with only five (or maybe four) cars in front of us. We get to the next to last stop and are watching our Border Cop go over the Mexican pickup in front of us. He opens the doors to the cab, opens the cooler in the back, opens the tool box, taps the frame with his little hammer, takes his mirror to look underneath, goes around the other side and opens something else, and he is the only darn one doing this, to the left and right – short interviews, cursory looks and gone.

Now, I appreciate it that he has an important job to do – that is not sarcasm in light of Boston – but we’ve got another 2 ½ hours to go…so c’mon Rambo let’s move it! And Rambo does – yes he looked like Rambo, brush cut hair, large arms, and perpetual non-smile. 

So we two little gringos in our Volvo get to the inspection station. He takes our passports, looks in the car, we smile like idiots. He takes his flashlight, goes over the interior, looks in the way back, sees a suitcase and a box we need to send to our son and then opens each and every car door. Takes his little mirror on a stick, opens the tailgate, opens the suitcase, asks us what it in the box (we tell him it is a wedding quilt for our kids) and says, “Ma’am I’m going have to open the box.” And proceeds to unwrap it. He goes around to SWMBO side, does the flash light and mirror bit, then get back to his little box, asks where we’re going, what we are going for (We are going to sell the car, sir) and asks how much we want to get for it, checks our passports against, what, the terrorist watch list of 63 year old New Yorkers?

Yep, we passed the test. We are obviously not a threat to the USA, us and our little Volvo and wedding quilt and he waves us on. Between the wait time and his inspection time, it must have been another half hour +, and we were left with the burning question, “Why the heck did we choose Rambo’s lane, we’ll never do this again” And then we realized…we WILL NEVER do this again, our 1st and last trip north by car over the border.

Now, after a series of USA topes, we get on I-35 heading north, obviously. The weather 55 or so, but clear. But, in Texas there is something called the 75mph speed limit. Well, Ma and Pa Kettle ain’t been out of the boonies in four months, we are just not used to this! Cars are whizzing by us and I am trying to speed up my reaction times, which have become Ajijic lazy, to match these maniacs on the road! (and me a former NYC taxi driver, at that). Eventually I conquer fear and put the pedal to the metal and go the speed limit. My fuel economy drops to 29.6 mpg and we are cruising along. 

Then, I notice that all the trucks have been moved over to the right lane for about a mile, and cars are moved to the left lane, but we’re still moving, so hey, maybe it’s a weigh station.

Up ahead is a sign, “Freeway Ends”. What? The map says, the GPS says, it doesn’t. Well, folks, it did, at the Homeland Security Checkpoint. Yep, another checkpoint, only this one has soldiers at it. All the trucks? Yep. And now the cars. So, resigned we take our place on line (as we say in New York) and drive up to the soldier (why do they all look so young?) who proceeds to question us again. “Are you American citizens?” “Yes, sir” “OK, you can go” What ????? Why didn’t I put on my Russian accent and tell him I love my adopted country and sing (with apologies to Mel Brooks) “Oh Beautiful for spacious skies….” I suppose I am making light of something important, but it was a bit funny after all the other stuff.
So back to demolition derby Texas style and on to San Antonio. (No, he didn't ask to see our passports)

So back to demolition derby Texas style and on to San Antonio. We did the stretch to SA, got through the city on I-35 and got to our destination, the northeast suburbs. Understand that the 75 mps on the open road doesn’t change much through the city or even through the maze of I-35 and I-410 and TX 1650 and whatever, and here am I, Pa Kettle, trying gamely to find where I’m going, listening to SWMBO, listening to the GPS and trying to avoid getting my last remaining USA asset destroyed! The only saving grace was it was still light. After surviving wet roads, we arrive at our hotel, and finally open the door. Holy cow! Humidity! I mean we’ve not felt humidity in four months and it hits us, WHOOMP in the face.

The Best Western was great, and thank God for air conditioning! We unpack the car, and drop on the bed, put on the big screen and just stare at each other. “Made it!” but where do we eat? The nice girl at the front desk tells us about a place called The Forum. Let me tell you about shopping in Ajijic. We’ve got small shops, we’ve got a smallish Wal-Mart, a Soriana in Chapala, small restaurants, even a Black Coffee, but there is nothing, nothing like The Forum. It is a whole city of capitalism at it’s peak! I could go on, but you in the USA know these places, BB&B, PetSmart, Target, Outback, etc etc etc. We are Ma and Pa Kettle come to the big city all over again. “Look Ma, they’ve got them thar neon lights!”

Please understand something about the area of San Antonio we were in. There is no such thing as public transportation, or sidewalks. Everybody drives everywhere. Even the GPS caused us to go 2 miles out of our way to get to a place down the street. After four months in Ajijic it is daunting and a bit foreign.

That is an issue that became more evident as the time in San Antonio moved on. This place, this mode of living, traveling, being, has become foreign to me. My life in Mexico is simple, slower and less complicated and for the first time on this trip I felt like I wanted to go home and “home” was now Mexico and Ajijic. Sometime between arriving in SA and settling in, this idea formed in my mind. 

Before y’all start with the idea that I do not like my native land that is not the issue. I am and always will be a proud USAer, but this USA was, after four months, something I didn’t recognize as normal any longer, it was foreign and yes, I wanted to get our business done and come home. I never realized, until living here, what my life was like for 63 years, what it looked like to foreigners, and yet that is how I saw SA, like a foreigner and I couldn’t get as comfortable with it as I once could, when it was the norm. If you are not yet an expat, even one with as little time in as me, it is doubtful you can fully appreciate this separation. There were too many people, with too many cars, going too fast to do, What?

Got to stop here, running out of characters again...but the saga will continue

See, I told it it was going to be very, very, very, very long. Sorry. :sorry:


----------



## NoVaDamer

*Great tale*

You even made it to the Group W bench! Now I'll have that chord from Guthrie's guitar in my head for the rest of the week.
We just came back NOB from a 2+week visit to Ajijic, and I noticed the same thing about the pace of life, speed and courtesy of traffic, and consumer orientation. It does make one feel like a stranger in a strange land.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> …My life in Mexico is simple, slower and less complicated and for the first time on this trip I felt like I wanted to go home and “home” was now Mexico and Ajijic. …


+1!


----------



## johnmex

My kids don't understand me when I tell them that I would rather not go to the USA on vacation. Maybe I should make them read your post....


----------



## mickisue1

Since our first (and possibly only--who knows?) grandchild will be growing up in Italy, we've been discussing the idea of dividing our time between Emilia-Romagna beach town in the spring/summer/fall, and MX beach town in the winter.

And TLofML talks about how "things don't work the right way" in Europe. That means, "I'm not familiar with the way they work." So, I tell him that he knows that he doesn't like different, but once it becomes familiar, he prefers it. 

Your feeling about Ajijic and the pace of life now being home says everything I was trying to say to him.


----------



## FHBOY

*French, Fries & Blue - Part 3*

It is now late Thursday evening...

Since we still had a car on Thursday night, we went to this place called The Lion & The Rose, a pseudo English pub (probably a chain) We didn’t expect much, but it turned into the highlight of the trip (see my review on Travel Advisor). I did not realize how much I missed Strongbow Cider on tap and after 44 oz, I still wanted more. This is not intended to be a restaurant review, but merely a comment. Good food, good wait staff, and then…thank God a nice quiet room and a nice bed! Our odyssey to our destination was over…but not our missions, Jim.

Friday morning found us at the Best Western free breakfast buffet – also known as Carbo Heaven. I mean I loved it, especially the Texas shaped waffles, but, heck, give me a selection of fresh fruit and maybe a yoghurt. Yeah, it’s free so why complain. And then we set out to do major damage…

…to WalMart, Target, PetSmart. And we did! I got about a dozen golf shirts, we got a suitcase full of health and beauty stuff, I even found a pair of size 14W white sneakers for $21 USD! Underwear, socks, all the stuff you take for granted when you live in the USA. We had so much stuff in our cart, a WalMart staffer thought it was the “returns” cart and started away with it. Yep, major damage. Target was a bit different, some stuff, but not like that! PetSmart, same thing…the cats did the Dance of Joy when we returned with the treats and food they haven’t had in four months.

That was the morning, then it was time for lunch. Red Robin….yummmm! Well, no not really, but it is French fry heaven. Like a lot of things we found, it was too big, too loud and I think a lot of their profit is based on the fact you want to get your food, eat it and get out. French fry heaven? Yep!. I ordered a burger of some sort, SWMBO ordered a Cobb salad, and the first thing the server, who hated her job, says is, “Do you want your fries now or you wanna wait for the food?” I have never been to a Red Robin, but it seems they have unlimited fries. Yeah, we got the first basket before our food came, and then they just kept on coming…think Mickey Mouse in The Sorcerer’s Apprentice.

We can go out for a nice filet Mignon and rib dinner at our local favorite restaurant, Bruno’s, with a drink or two and dessert…and pay half of what that lunch at Red Robin cost! Again, unbelievable and we are not used to it! The most shocking thing was the number of people and the noise, I mean noise. I suppose it is endemic to Red Robin, but it didn’t seem to faze anyone. A word about air conditioning. Outside on Friday it was 80 F and humid, so we had worn no jackets, of course and left them in the car. Suffice it to say, we went back out to the car and ate in our jackets…and this was everywhere we went…I don’t think SA shops have figured out that blue hands are not the best way to eat your food!

By the time we were finished shopping and eating, it was about 3:00 and we decided to go over to CarMax to sell the old Volvo, the second reason we made this trip. They were as nice as could be, polite, efficient, explained everything, and then made us an offer…that sucked! Well, when they got you by the short hairs, what can you do? I mean, they know we need to unload the car, they knew from our app that we came all the way from Laredo, our mailing address and had just moved there and where the hell else were we going to go? I mean, could I shop around to get the best deal? And they knew it. So our XC70 went for a couple of thousand less than I thought it would, but c’est la vive, what could we do. 

I will say they were nice and accommodating, and by 5:00 pm we were done, and carless, no wheels. And standing in the parking lot at CarMax.

Remember a (long) while back I said that this area of SA had no public transportation and not even sidewalks? So what do you do? Yeah, call a cab. Here’s the scenario, we needed to deposit the check from Carmax in our bank which was about 3-4 miles away…and we are not walkers! So the cab comes, and we say we need to go to the bank, need you to wait while we do the transaction and then take us back to our hotel, which was right across I-35 from CarMax. No problem, man. Sure, no problem…$25 USD for a trip like that. But again, what choices are there? And we liked the guy so much; we booked him for our trip to the airport on Saturday morning.

So we’re back at the hotel. I think I told you that this Best Western is not located within”walking distance” of any place to eat. And we certainly didn’t want to expend any more major bucks on a cab. So we walked, about a 1/3 of a mile to the closest eatery. It was called Jim’s, and looked like a poor man’s version of Denny’s…but the food was worse…and it came with French fries! 

OK, beggars can’t be choosers, we walk there, eat and walk back, uphill, to the hotel. By 10:00 we had had it! We longed to go home, to place we knew, to the things we knew, away from all this. And, we needed sleep so we could get up for our flight back home.

If there is a bright part to this story, and there were only a few more of them that dark spots, it was the flight home on Saturday. First we were heading home!!! 

We booked on Interjet, a Mexican airline that flies from SAT to GDL, via MEX. The flight leaves (and it did) at 10:05 am, and Interjet emails us that we need to be at the airport 2 hours early, so that’s about 8:00, right. So we set the alarm for 6:30, pack up the now full two suitcases and one carton with our booty, head for another High Carbo Free Breakast (at 7:00) that couldn’t be beat, and voila! The cab is at the door, ready for us to go.

Now SAT is 8 miles from the hotel, 8 miles! Any guess on the cab fare? You guessed it $26 USD! You gotta love the USA. 

Remember, we needed to get to SAT 2 hours early so we wouldn’t miss the flight because of the pseudo-security TSA dance. Yeah, right! We were booked, checked, inspected, infected, neglected, detected (sorry I fall into that now and again) and they ran us through the X-ray machine, made me take off my belt and shoes, so I had to hold up my jeans with one hand, which is hard when your hands are above your head in a booth like you’ve been arrested. You’d think that would we’d need time for this.

Nope, we were into the secure area about a half hour after we arrived, meaning – math whizzes out there – we now had 1 ½ hours to wait. OK, that’s life. We’ve all had that wait, so why talk about it. At about 9:40 they call our flight. 

Now we don’t expect much from airline travel any more, I mean we’re Amer’ric’cuns and are used to having our knees up to our ears in our seats, used to old 737’s that have been flying longer than my car has been on the road, used to surly flight attendants with stale peanuts and one cup of over iced soft drinks…so hell, what could we expect on a Mexican airline.

Let me tell you about Interjet. The plane was a really newer A320, six across, with leather seats (all one class), with pre-assigned seating, legroom that must be usual in business class, even me as a 6’ + person had legroom, good lighting and fine helpful flight attendants in crisp uniforms and, yes, full make-up. There were no male flight attendants on our flights. 

We settle into our leather seats and take off. Now comes food service…OK stale peanuts and Coke here we come! Nope, the cart comes down the aisle and we get any number of bags of chips or Fritos and a whole bottle, a liter, of any soft drink we want. But that’s not the great part! On the beverage cart is a bottle of red wine, white wine, cans of beer, a bottle of tequila, vodka and scotch. So we, dumb USAers, look at this and say, we’d better get out our money if we want any of that. Boy, are we wrong…it was all effing free!!! Yep, you get one shot (pun intended) at the drink cart and it is all effing free! Anything! The attendant is pouring rum in glasses and giving out Coke to go with it, another is pouring a glass of red wine, and another is handing out a cold Modelo!
I mean, I was not drinking that early…but hey!

It’s a bit over two hours from SAT to MEX and we arrive. Now remember mission three, to get a proper FMM and a proper stamp in our passports to be used to get our “green cards” from INM. So here we are, just in from SAT and we get to passport control. It was like the Twilight Zone. There are two lines, right? One for Mexican nationals and one for Foreigners. Guess which one only had two parties on it? Yep, us Foreigners! At last, advantage of being a USAer! 

We get to the lady, give her our FMM forms and passports, and she starts with the stamps but forgot my passport. I point this out, she gives a little argument, with SWMBO on her side, but I was right (for once) and she had forgotten. End of story – all the passports and forms are now correct! *Missions 1, 2 and 3 accomplished!!!*

Now, you can’t check your luggage from SAT straight through to GDL as the MEX to GDL leg is a domestic flight. So we need to gather up my computer case, my new straw ****** hat, SWMBO's hand bag, carry on, two suitcases and the carton to go through customs. We get one of those rolling carts, that are free everywhere but in the USA, and pile it all on and head to the door. 

Red light/Green light time!!! Remember SWMBO is sure that there is a vast conspiracy against her from any official source, so she gets to push the button. GREEN LIGHT! – no questions, no inspections…I mean it was easier to get our stuff back into Mexico as USAers than it was to get our stuff into the USA as citizens – no Rambo here!

Out of characters once again....


----------



## bowenarrow

I am loving this story. Fun to read, but also informative. Thank you!


----------



## FHBOY

bowenarrow said:


> I am loving this story. Fun to read, but also informative. Thank you!


Welcome to my drivel. There is one last chapter yet to write, but it was getting sooooo long that I thought y'all had enough of this trip. I'll get to it over the weekend and finish it up.

Nice to get feedback.

Peace.


----------



## mickisue1

Enough? NEVER!!


----------



## Quetza

I'm really enjoying your adventure stories! Please update us soon with the next part of your trip and happy return to México


----------

